# JUL/AUG 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.....love and luck 

shazicowfan 2 Jul FET 
Kirstieb 3 Jul IVF 
jules23 3 Jul IVF 
polly 1 4 Jul IVF 
surferchick 4 Jul IVF 
appleton79 6 Jul IUI 
baggio 6 Jul FET 
Flissy 6 Jul FET 
babycat 6 Jul ICSI 
jessieG1975 7 Jul IVF 
debbied25 9 Jul IUI 
glitter 9 Jul IVF 
BG2007 9 Jul FET 
Kidzcoach 9 Jul FET 
mrs shaw 9 Jul FET 
alisa 10 Jul 
Toni J 11 Jul IVF 
CAST 11 Jul ICSI 
Rose36 12 Jul ICSI 
JuliaG 13 Jul ICSI 
MandM 13 Jul ICSI 
lisa 1 13 Jul IVF 
wishing4miracle 14 Jul ICSI 
Tillyk 15 Jul IUI 
missyH 16 Jul ICSI 
vella49 18 Jul IUI 
JuneC 20 Jul FET 
lilac123 20 Jul FET 
beachgirl 21 Jul IVF 
Paris74 21 Jul FET 
pingpong 22 Jul FET 
samlamb 22 Jul IVF 
jo jo 70 23 Jul FET 
LucyLou 23 Jul IUI 
tholeon 25 Jul IVF 
lisa mcfarlane 25 Jul ICSI 
Threllers 25 Jul IVF 
harrysGal 26 Jul ICSI 
victoria31 27 Jul FET 
Tweeter 27 Jul 
misstattoo 28 Jul ICSI 
elena67 29 Jul IVF 
cupcake 30 Jul FET  
deany 30 Jul IVF 
Locket 30 Jul FET 
Diane1965 30 Jul ICSI 

Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Julia- In answer to your question, I didn't really test early. I was meant to test 18 days past e.t. and tested at 10p.m. on day 17. I don't know then if I would have got a BFP on day 14 , but I would say it would be possible as the line was quite dark by day 17. I hope you do manage to get the right result from you blood test tomorrow. I will have fingers and toes crossed for you.  
Sarah- I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of big  . I am so aware already that there is still a long way to go. Best wishes for future success
love
Shazi x


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy - I think she is gorgeous too... 
and I just looked at your photos of Kitty and she is sooooo gorgeous!!  

We are v lucky.....

 to everyone
Rose
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

We are indeed


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

BFN for me...period came this morning


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

HI Debbied25, 
I am sorry to hear you got your   today, you are testing on the same day as me.
I did read a post on one of the threads about someone getting their period early and still getting a   though.
My clinic said if I get a  my AF early to keep taking the drugs and still test on the 9th.
I will keep my fingers   
And am sending you fairy dust 

Tracey


----------



## baggio (Jun 26, 2007)

BFN for me too ...started spotting sunday then stopped convinced myself i still had a chance yesterday then full blown last night ...  

i think i still have to have blood test on friday but i guess thats just a formality

I know from looking thru these pages I am amongst a huge group of people who have to go thru these emotions and it is has been an amazing support to log on here every day (all day !!)  

feel like i don't want to go thru it again but that may change by the time we have saved up for the next go !

good luck to everyone who is waiting ..  xx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Baggio,
I am so sorry to hear fo the evil , sending you   and wishing you the best for your test, keep  .
Trscey


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

baggio and debbie   , still do a test on test day, you never know!!!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi 

I dont know what the tx stands for but I am testing on 6th of July after our 3rd ICSI. 3 embryos put back in on 22nd June.

xxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi

I am testing on the 6th of July after our 3rd ICSI with 3 embryos put back in ....can I be added to the list please?? 


thanks xxxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Babycat - good luck for the 6th. Only 3days to go. I believe tx stands for 'treatment'.

Baggio & Debbie - sending you    for test day... its not over yet.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

MandM - hi my cycle buddie, how are you feeling today? DH is taking me out for lunch and i have had loads of trouble finding something to wear cos my stomach has ballooned over the last couple of days, i can't do up any of my jeans, don't want to wear trackies cos feel a bit scruffy going out in them, managed to get into cut-offs cos they sit a bit lower below my stomach, omg i have never felt so big, usually a size 10 so not used to this stomach, not complaining though, hopefully it won't go down and will get bigger and bigger!!!!     

speak soon

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Anyone else out there testing on wednesday 11th july.


Love Toni xx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi All,

*Baggio & Debbie* - Really sorry about your news.  However, as others have said, it's not all over yet. A lady I cycled with in Nov last year got her AF, full blown not light, and thought it was all over. For some reason she decided to test 2 weeks after AF came and it was positive. She's now expecting twins! So there is hope. Thinking of you both. 

*Babycat & Toni* - Welcome. Good luck for your tests.    

*Julia* - Sorry to hear about your bloating but hopefully it's a positive sign. Hope you enjoy your lunch. I'm not too bad thanks. I have a little bloating although it's not so much that my stomach looks very bloated it just feels it, it's rock hard a times which is very uncomfy.  My clothes are not too tight though, thankfully. I still have those pains from EC too. How are yours? I've been back at work since yesterday, but only part time. I'm working 12 hours this week and 8 next, so nothing too stressful or taxing. I'm off Thurs and Fri, so that should be good. 

*Rose* - How are you today? 

*Lizzy* - Thanks for adding me to the list. hope you are well. 

Hello to anyone else.


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Debbie and Baggio

I to am so sorry to hear your news.You must be feeling really low at the minute.

Hope you can both get lots of comfort and support from your family and friends and of course all of us are here for you.

My test day is 11th (5TH time lucky hoepfully) Please can I be added to the list!!

I have  found it does help (bit it just a teenie bit) to have somethng to look forward to like a Holiday and my advice is dont rush back to work. I have done that each time thinking I could cope and then ended up being signed off with depression a few weeks later .

We need time to grieve for our little lost BABIES and that is what they are whatever anyone else says so be selfish and think about yourselves.


Take Care

Lots of Love

Toni xxx


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

hi my test date is the 10th so just another week that feels as long as a year then!! please add me to list and anyone testing on same day please get in touch... good luck to each and everone of you luv alisa xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to send big   to Debbie and Baggio and to keep taking the meds and test when you are meant to just in case! I am thinking of you both
 to all on the 2ww

love
Shazi x


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

I am on day 6 I think as I had them put back in on the 26 June.
I am going to be testing on the 9 July, as is my clinic.
PLease can you add me to the list, I am having FET.
Still no sign of   but feeling a little low today.
I had the day off and tried to keep my mind off it and still ended up thinking about it...
Back to work tomorrow so that should help with the constant  no you're not  yes you are!.
Good luck to all the new people in the  
Tracey


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Debbie* ~ so sorry your AF arrived hun 

*Baggio* ~ really sorry hun.....just hope it turns around for you both  

*Tracey* ~ welcome to the thread....loads of luck to another Herts girl  Hope work goes ok tomorrow 

*Hi Babycat* ~ welcome to you too......you're on the list  Tx means treatment  Ah, thanks *Rose*.....just seen you've said that already 

*Toni* ~ hi there.....really hope it works out for you this time hun  

*Alisa* ~ wooohoo, great to have loads of new people on here......hi to you too 

*Hi MandM and Julia*.....hope you are both doing ok 

Much luck to *Polly and Surferchick* for tomorrow     

Love, luck and babydust, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Tested this morning again, still negative so looks like it's over for me, although still confused as to why i was testing 14 days post EC whereas everyone else seems to be testing so much later, but in my heart don't feel pregnant so believe the outcome really.  Had a few glasses of wine a swim and a sunbathe today so i really hope it doesn't turn out to be wrong in a few days time, I'd feel awful. Thanks for the support and I hope you all get BFPs 
take care
Kirstie


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish Polly and surferchick all the luck in the world for tomorrow.Be thinking about you both.

Love and Hugs

Toni xxx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Lizzy

I have to do my test on 13th July through IVF - Please could you add me to your list !!!

Thanks
Lisa 1



LizzyB said:


> New home everyone.....love and luck
> 
> curlyj28 24 Jun IVF
> Mother Hen 25 Jun IVF
> ...


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Debbie and Baggio I am so, so sorry but I really think the other girls are right about still testing on your official test dates, I'll keep my fingers well and truly crossed for you both.

Kirstie I'm so sorry too. I've been asked to test on day 14 too. I was also surprised to see that some have been testing as late as day 18, I wonder why? Perhaps you should do another test in a few days just to be sure (if it does turn out to be positive I doubt you'll waste a moment feeling bad for having a glass of wine - you'll be far too happy, if it confirms a negative I'd finish the bottle! I don't mean to joke, I'm sorry but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.)

I hope you two testers (surferchick & polly) get whopping great positives tomorrow.

To every one else WAITING keep going .... I hope you're all keeping your sanity.

I had a much better day today, I am still symptom free and CONVINCED it hasn't worked but a couple of days ago I kind of came to terms with it and that was the first thing that made me feel better, but today I was just really busy and amazingly didn't even think about it for about 6 hrs (!) - it was GREAT!!!!

Hope everyone is ok
B xx


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG   !! It really hasn't sunk in yet!! 

I didn't have any symptoms in my 2ww so just wanted to give a bit of hope to those who are worrying about their lack of symptoms. I feel a bit nauseous now but that might just be in my head  .

The cross (did a clearblue) came up before the control line!!! I just can't believe it!!

   to everyone!!

Surferchick xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

YIPEEEE! & CONGRATULATIONS!

B xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

can i join you ladies.testing 14th of july.had a 8 cell and a compactin embie on board et yesturday.am i the only one for this date??

hayley


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Surferchick        

Congrats on your  !!!!!

Welcome Hayley...

B - I luv black labs (lost mine 5 yrs ago) and DH has promised we can have a new pup if this doesn't work... I bet yours is lively at 18months old  

No symptoms for me... feel like I did last time.... which was BFN.

Goodluck everyone
Rose
x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Surferchick - CONGRATULATIONS
         

so pleased for you, have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hayley - well done on et, i test on 13th July so only a day ahead of you, how are you feeling? Chill out, relax and stay postive, that is what i am trying to do and have been visualising my little embies snuggling into my womb.           

Rose - stay positive, it is hard isn't it but we must    

how is everyone else 2day?

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh Surferchick Im so pleased for you.You must be over the moon.

At least you can celebrate tonight.Go steady though. and No alcohol

Im having another bad today .I just cant seem to lift my spirits this time My test date seems sofar away (11th)

Ireally dont think Im going to cope very well if this 3 rd Ivf fails again.

Lots of Love A Teary  Toni xxxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks every 1.

I still need to my test on 9th July as the clinic needs a result either way.    but i know it's not a positive...i know my body and i have my period quite bad.

congrats to the BFP's!!!      

good luck to everyone!  keep thinking  

deb x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Toni - sending you a big   , please try to be    it is so hard i know but negative thought are no good for our little embies, they need to know we belive in them, they can do it!!!!

I have just had a letter from the clinic about my frozen embies, i feel very lucky that i have 6 in storage, they had kept 1 out on day of et which was at the 4 cell stage(the 2 that went back in were 4 and a 5 cell), and i just checked with clinic and apparently the poor little embie didn't make it past the 4 cell stage   . I just told phoned DH and told him and could tell by his voice that he was let down, it makes you wander if the ones inside have continued to develop, BUT must stay positive, no point in worrying about something i have no control over, i have to believe they continued to develop in their natural environment and are now snuggling in nicely!!!    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Julia

I need all the support I can get at the moment .You take care and look after yourself as well

Love Toni xx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi there, am new to FF and new to this thread, I'm testing 11 July (if I can contain myself). May I be added to the orange list please.
Thanks loads, loving the site, am looking forward to some friendly support.
Good luck to all those on the list already. 
H


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Cast - i want to send you lots of    i really hope this works out for you after everything you have been through, i have everything crossed for you!!!
hope you are taking it easy, take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks so much Julia, hope you're doing OK, where are you at in yours?
I'm at work and have been since Monday. Being an old hat at this, it has made no difference when I've taken time off, plus Tim Henman knocked out so nothing to watch at home with rainy wimbledon  

I did the message boards when I first started IVF in 1997, but there were only US sites so am very pleased to see a nice uk one all up and running. Well done to all you moderators.

p.s. the names Hayley - I notice there's another Hayley in here   and Toni, Hi, I'm with you on 11th - keep your chin up xx

Hayley x


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for your congrats!

Hayley (CAST) - sending you lots of    and  , really hope this cycle works for you.

Toni J -  Big  for you! On my 2ww I was really down and negative and convinced it hadn't worked because I had no symptoms. I also didn't think it would work 1st time. Your in the right place for support!   

Julia - wow 6 in storage!! That's brilliant! They kept 2 of ours out that were only 2 cell (day 3) and they didn't make it either   .

Rose -      

wishing4miracle - Your embryos sound really good!!     

Good luck everyone!

Surferchick xx


----------



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hi,

Had my blood test result     so down it hurts. They sent me home from work as I couldn't stop crying. I am sad enough to think the result is wrong as i haven't come on yet.

jules


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Cast

Just wanted to welcome you.I to am testing on the 11th .It seems like an eternity away. I have certainly found such a llot of support through these threads Its great to talk to people who know EXACTLY what your feeling.

I really hope  it works out for  you this time .Thinking of you.

Jules - Im so sorry about your result.I could cry with you.Sending you a big big hug  Take care and take some time for yourself.

Love Toni xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Jules - so so sorry honey   , thinking of you.

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi All,

*Surfchick* - Many  on your  hoping all goes smoothly.  

*Jules* - Really sorry to hear of your result.  Thinking of you.

*Hayley* - Well done on your ET, sounds like you have some great embies. I'm with JuliaG for testsing so only a day before you. 

*Rose* - Really hoping it's not going to be a BFN for you.    

*Julia* - How are you today? Are you still bloated?

*Toni & Cast* - Hello and good luck.  

I'm still very sore, as I was after EC. My EC was 7 days ago do you think this is normal or is something wrong? I didn't have that many follies or eggs so surely things should be back to normal by now?  Loosing my positivity a bit as well now and keep thinking what if my embies haven't survived all this waiting is for nothing.  Sorry to moan, will try to pick myself up. I think it's partly because I'm still in pain.


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi MandM

I was in quite a lot of pain after my EC on 25th and I bled a lot this time which the other times I hadnt.

The pain lasted until a couple of days after ET and then it was just incredible discomfort for a  couple of days.That seems to have eased now with just the occassional twinge but my main problem has been my stomache which is EXTREMELY BLOATED.

I only had 7 follies and they got 6 eggs.4 fertilized but only two good ones went back.The other 2 could not be  frozen because apparently they were not up to grade/cell structure although last time we did it we had a 2 cell embie frozen but it didnt work when I had it put back.

I think reading these threads we all suffer from different symtpoms.Our bodies all react in a different way but if you are concerned then phone your clinic.They may put your mind at rest.

Take Care and keep positive and rest

Lots of Love 

Toni xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, Can I join please?)

We had our first IVF this month, we had 2 perfect Blasts transfered on Wednesday 27th June, I am due to test on Sunday 8th. I rested for several days after transfer and I went back to work yesterday (wish I could of taken this week off too but I'm self employed and no work = no money) and I've been doing exactly as I've been told which is a major miracle in itself  

I have however been a little bit naughty   I've had cramps since yesterday, af type and I stupidly tested this morning   with an early pregnancy pee stick which went out of date in Feb 06   it was of course negative. I had a bit of coloured cm this morning and this afternoon I had a little bit of stringy reddy/brown stuff but that has gone again now and I've just got slightly coloured c/m again, but only if I look for it, if you know what I mean  

I had a good cry at work and I am trying to turn my negative thoughts into positive ones  

Good luck to everyone, take care xxx


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

just to let you know that ive started bleeding tonight! day 11.  cant really say anything else. im too numb, cant think straight. thanks for all your support luv alisa xx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Alisa

Im so sorry sweetie Is it a proper period do you think?

You know reading some of these threads others have been bleeding and then gone onto to get a positive result.

Your actual test date isnt unitl the 10th is it?

You perhaps  should carry on with any medication unitl your official test date.

Im thinking about you and how you must be feeling.I test on the 11th and ive started with period pains today.


Loads of Hugs 

Toni xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey it must be a day for period pains whilst on your 2ww  

Alisa - please try not to worry too much, its too early for you to get your period, it really could be implantation. Please keep up with the meds and test next week xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kirstie*  sorry it was still BFN hun xx

*Jules* ~ many hugs to you too......be kind to yourself 

*Alisa* ~ i'm sorry you're having some bleeding......i really hope it eases up ((((hugs))))

*Hi Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread....you're all added 

*Hayley and Hayley (Cast)* ~ welcome to you both too.....hope the lovely ladies on here help stop you from going too loopy while you wait. Much luck  

*Tricksy* ~ ah hun, you're too early.....keeping everything crossed for you  

*Toni* ((((hugs))))

*Hi B, Rose, Julia and MandM* 

*Surferchick* ~ yey! Congratulations 

Take care all....love and babydust,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls, 

how is everyone feeling today? I can actually fit back into my jeans now, bloated tummy gone, don't know if this is good or not    My (.)(.) have been really heavy and sore since last night i keep asking DH if they are different or if they are bigger, but i don't think they are just sore at the moment! 

MandM - how is your stomach today?

alisa -   hope the bleeding has stopped!

Tricksy - you were too early to test, stay positive    

Rose - are you feeling more positive today? keep your chin up love!!   

Toni - any symptoms yet, how are you feeling??

hayley(cast) - how r u 2day?    

 to everyone else,   and  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

definately a full on peroid for me girls... bigger than the norm 2. not doing so good at all... alisa x


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Alisa and all with BFN or AF - so very sorry to hear your news. I very much know the feeling and send you lots of hugs.  
I still have some hope but trying to contain it, it's the 6th time for us so the odds are stacked against us.

Like you Julia, I have sore bbs. DH did say they looked big, very miuch enjoying filling my bra properly  , it's the meds doing it I think. I've had that each time.
I've had some weird pains, lots of AF typish. But today not much going on.
Also refused some chocolate yesterday, now that's not right 

Am desperately trying to focus on work.

LOL to all  

Toni - my same day tester - how long do you think you'll hold out?

Hayley (Cast)


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Cast

Im really finding it hard to concentrate on anything at the minute.Its just torture isnt it.

I think I will wait for my actual test date this time. Every other time I have tested a couple of days early and then got period the day after.I may give in though perhaps on monday.

Your symptoms sound a bit POSITIVE to me. Fingers crossed for you sweeitie.

Take care and speak soon

Love Toni xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you take me off the list please, I started bleeding last night and its now full flow    My clinic have told me to keep up with the meds until Sunday and still test, its a total waste of time though its def over


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Tricksy
Im so sorry sweetie.I really feel for you. Im sending you a really big hug 

Thinking about you lots.

Probably be me in a few days time 

Loads of Love 

Toni xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alisa and Tricksy ~ 

Really sorry you are both having to go through this xx

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Tricksy, so so sorry   , stranger things have happened and people have had af arrive and still got BFP on test day!!!!


Thinking of you.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone.


Alisa-Im so sorry tohear its def a proper period.i knowwhat you must be feeling having been there a few times myself.What are you doing today.Are you at work or just taking it easy.Remember( im a firm believer in taking time to grieve for our little lost embies.Does that sound silly anyone?) Take time for yourself and take care.


Julia- Ive still got period pains today but not they are not getting any worse and they are not really bad anyway.I just wish if it was going to happen it would bloody well hurry up!!

Not a good morning at work.One of my workmates who has actually been very supportive I have to say,came in , in a right tizz as it was her son s1st induction day for starting school in sept. I couldnt cope with that today and thought I would love to be in that position.I guess people dont realize how sensitive you are and vulnerable at this particular time.


Tricksy- How are you doing honey?


Love Toni xxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello polly 1 BFN    
GOT FOLLOW UP APP ON 14TH AUGUST IM DEVASTATED


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

polly 1 - really sorry to hear your sad news  . I hope your follow up appointment goes well, good luck for that!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Polly 1

So sorry to hear youve got    Big Hug coming your way 

Hope your follow up appointment goes well and hope you can move on and persevere to try again.

Love Toni xxxx


Has anybody got any good news?

Best of luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow.Lets get some


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

Toni J said:


> hi tony, couldnt go in to work today, been crying on and off... eyes look like puffed up balls with little slits. yes i definately believe in the greiving process.. it was as real as it could be to me, not that i enjoy crying all day but i cant seem to stop so will continue until the tears stop and then pick myself up and start again. polly my thought are with you and anyone alse whos having a horrid time of it luv alisa xxx
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Alisa-Im so sorry tohear its def a proper period.i knowwhat you must be feeling having been there a few times myself.What are you doing today.Are you at work or just taking it easy.Remember( im a firm believer in taking time to grieve for our little lost embies.Does that sound silly anyone?) Take time for yourself and take care.
> ...


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

*Tricksy & Alisa* - So sorry to hear AF has arrived.   Take care of yourselves.

*Polly1* - Sorry to hear of your BFN. 

*Toni* - Sorry to hear you had a bad morning at work. Hope you are feeling a bit better now. I know what you mean. One of my clients today announced she's five weeks pg and not sure how she's going to tell her hubby as she wasn't taking her pill. I had to listen to this for nearly 2 hours and I could really have done without it!

*Julia* - My test buddy!  How are you today? Are your (.)(.) still sore? Mine are too. Thanks for the PM.

*Cast* - I have very sore (.)(.) too. I think it's probably the drugs though as they've been that way since EC so I'm sure the HCG and Cyclogest are to blame, although they do feel more tender today. Hoping yours is a good sign. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

I still have aches and pains, so no idea what is going on with me. I just hope it's all for the good. I keep wavering between thinking it's OK and then thinking it's not but as I've still got another week to go need to try and stay upbeat.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Mandm - yeah my (.)(.) are still sore, after trigger shot it was my nipples that were sensitive but that went and they have started getting really sore and achy since last night!! Lets hope it is a good sign!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzy & Girls

So sorry to hear of the BFN's...    to you all....

Hi Julia & M&M.... good to read you are still sounding sane... halfway through now 

Am still feeling a little down today as have not stopped eating all day and have serious craving for chocolate and that can only mean 1 thing... the   is on her way.....

   to you all....

Rose
xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

sorry to hear all you girls getting    i feel for you all i really do.

i got the dreaded witch on tuesday so i know exactly how you all feel.      mindu...the tears have stopped now but i still have the sick feeling in my tummy!  but i'm sure it'll pass.

called the hospital today so i've still to do my test for them on monday as they need that either way and they're going to give me another ovulation kit for next time.  we'll be missing this cycle out though as we go to dublin in a couple of weeks, so it'll be the next cycle for us.    

sending     to all of you still on your 2ww.

sending   to the  

take care,
deb x


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi deb, it's so nice and selfless of you to be posting best wishes for everyone after your bfn. Glad you're cheering up. We're great us girlies when we all get together with a bit of support, it's helping me massively already.
I've got a mixture of pains, sometimes I think def no this time, sometimes it's def maybe.
Can't stop thinking about it and in mad zone for sure - I've already been looking up cervix positions and hot flushes etc.

Questions to anyone who knows: are hot flushes at this stage (6 days till test) a good/bad/not either thing?

Lots of hugs, love and big fat dumps of   to all

Hayley


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi girls
I send warm wishes to you all.
BFP for me today. Am a little dazed but on cloud 9. Maybe our luck is changing...
All the best to all of you
love 
Felicity


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Flissy,
                What Fab news!! i am so so so pleeeeeeeeeeeeased for you, i purposely came on here to see if you had posted, now wrap yourself in cotton wool and take it easy.
Did you suspect you were? Did you have any tummy ache? i am not sure when to test as i had my ET the day after you, i was going to test on sunday but now not sure if i could do it tomorrow.
All the best Flissy     
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Flissy

What great  news  for you.Im so pleased.You deserve it.All the best for a happy healthy pregnancy.


Load of love 

Toni


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Flissy

Huge   . You have given me hope now for my FET.

Wishing u all the best.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Flissy, mucho congrats to you. Very pleased for you BFP. 

How's everyone today? I feel really down, I'm convinced today that it hasn't worked. I know I shouldn't lose hope juts yet but I feel I need to start preparing for the worst.
I was quite positive about things last night, but v. down today. I've got more AF pains and I'm sure it's just round the corner.

Will try and perk myself up for the weekend. Out for meal tonight and hair cut tomorrow.

How's everyone else?

Hayley xxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Hayley

You do sound down today sweetie.Big hug coming your way 

I had AF pains yesterday and wednesday and now theyve stopped today.This is playing havoc with my nerves.

I did treat meself yesterday to a couple of new skirts and tops which cheared me up.A bit of retail therapy always goes down well.

I honestly didnt think 2 weeks could go so slowly

Enjoy your meal tonight and happy haircut for tomorow.


Lots Of Love Toni xxxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks Toni and hugs much appreciated - know what you mean about days going slow.
If we could bottle this time delay and sell it as an anti ageing cream we'd be very rich.  
I'm reserving my retail therapy for the end. Then I'll make up for it soooooooo much.
Still only 5 days to go for us eh! So for the weekend for us all at this time     
Love Hayley


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Flissy - CONGRATS       , well done!!

Cast, Toni J - i know what you mean about the 2ww going so so slowly, it has only been a week since et and it feels like a month ago, i need to know NOW!!!!!!  

Suzanne - go girl, do that test 2morrow, good luck!!!  

Rose - stay  ,   , next week is going to be the best ever    week, we will all get our longed for    

MandM - i hope your pains have started to ease off, my sore (.)(.) are still here, hoping that is a good sign and not just pessaries causing them!!  


Have a good weekend girls, i have my neice's 10th birthday sleepover to organise 2nite, i hope i can get some sleep! 

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had transfer today - Natural FET.  Can you please add me to list - test day 20th July!

  

   

I'm probably an eejit, but how do you get the ticker set up on profile 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I did the test 2 days early and its been confirmed by ACU with HCG of 525 - we have


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi June C - good luck with the 2ww    

I will try to explain this best i can, set your ticker up on www.tickerfactory.com then at end you copy the text from the 1st box and paste in your profile. Hope this helps!

Glitter - CONGRATS!!     , well done love!!

Julia
xxxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Glitter

Well done you!!! Congratulations 

June- Good luck for your 2WW


I hope Appleton and Babycat are ok.Ive been thinking  about youboth all day as its your test day today but you havnt posted anything.Really hope you have both got 

Love Toni xxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Glitter wow      

Welcome June    

 Flissy - enjoy the next 9 months!!    

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend....

Thanks Julia... think tummy has gone down a little and went out today without any knowing looks...  

Have started to look up puppies on the web so am still excited about something if it all goes wrong this week.  This is our last chance for tx... so have to move on at some point.... just hoping I don't need to.

Also going out to buy  test tomorrow - haven't done up til now in case I was tempted to use it early.... those   may come knocking....

Love & Good luck to everyone

R
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck and lots of sticky   for those testing in the next couple of days


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

JESSIE Just wanted to wish you buckets of [size=30pt] GOOD LUCK for your test day tomorrow. I hope you'll be celebrating!

B xx [/size]


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS GLITTER!!!!!

Brilliant news! I hope you have a very happy & healthy 9 months!! Yey!

B xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Polly* ~ really sorry to see your news....be kind to yourself. Good luck with your follow up 

*Toni and MandM* ~ hi and hugs to you.....sorry you both had all that stress the other day, not what you need at this time hey (((hugs)))

*Hayley* ~ enjoy your haircut hun......nothing like it for making yourself feel better 

*Rose* ~ aw, what puppies are you looking at? Really hoping it all works out for you hun 

*June* ~ hi there....welcome to the thread  You need to copy and paste the bbcode for your ticker....think you might have the wrong code at the moment. Shout if you need any help  And loads of luck too 

*Jessie* ~ much luck for your test today       

*Felicity and Glitter* ~ congratulations.....really fab news  

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank's ladies.........I've mastered the ticker now!!  It crashed the first time I tired and the code came up as incorrect!  

  

Thank you for your welcomes and sticky vibes to you all!      

  to the ladies with  and   to those that have had  

 

xxx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
thanks for your positive vibes, I'm sorry to say that we had a BFN today, am gutted.  Not sure what our next move will be, I've got to go to get my beta hcg blood test on Monday, but not holding out much hope.  Has any one heard of a negative urine test 14 days post transfer, then a positive blood test? I know I am clutching at straws  

for everyone else reading this on their 2ww, please don't let me put you on a downer, for every pfn, theres a bfp  

love to all,

Jessie

xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Jessie - so sorry honey, thinking of you!!    

Rose and MandM - how r u 2day, i am just trying to get through the weekend then i think it will start to get harder and more nerv racking from Monday!!!  

June and Toni - hope you are both doing ok, stay  

 to everyone else.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

big congrats to all with BFP's.....enjoy!    

big hugs to everyone with BFN's....think   for next time.

welcome to all the newbies....good luck!

deb x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Jessie,  you might just be slow to build up the HCG.  You never know, the blood test may have better news for you.  My oldest friend took ages for her tests to come up positive despite her being 110% certain she was pregnant.  Good luck and


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Jessie I am so sorry  , I hope that Glitter is right though.

 I am so dreading Monday but at the same time I just want to know now. My hospital don't do blood tests they just use an HPT like you'd use at home so even though my official date is Monday (day 14) do you think it would make any difference if I tested tomorrow? I kind of just want to do it in the privacy of my own home and prepare myself for Monday. It surely wouldn't change in 24 hrs would it?? 

So scared  ,

B xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

BG2007 - i would say go for it and test 2morrow, 1 day shouldn't make any difference!!

Good Luck and let us know in the morning!!    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh god I'm even more scared now - it's as if you've given me permission!!

B xx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Jessie-Im so sorry sweetie to hear you got BFN.You must be feeling pretty crap today.

Big Big Hug coming your way  


BG2007.Load of Luck to you if your doing your test tomorow.Fingers Crossed. Ive still got  4 days to go  till my test date (Will I Last)


Lots of Love to everyone

Cast (Hayley)  Hope you had a nicemeal last night and a nice haircut today.How are you feeling?

Ive been at my mums today while hubby plays golf.I feel awful cos im just so snappy and wound up at the moment.The slightest thing makes me flip.I just need to know one way or the other  now>Its really starting to get me down 


Love Toni xxxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Tony 

I'm glad I'm not alone with the snappy thing, my husband has kept well clear of me today (mind you that's a good thing I'm so cross he forgot my test date   and made appointments at work and so can't come with me  ) This 2ww business is a nightmare isn't it? 

I don't know if I am going to test tomorrow now, I'm so scared of seeing a negative. I just don't know what to think - am I? arn't I? It doesn't help that you have to 'take it easy' either, I'm sick of not lifting something just in case..... rant rant rant.

Oooooooooooh I want to know 





no I don't!

B xx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,
Jessie, what a crap day for you. I'm sad for you and hope you can see that you can come out of this lowest point. We've mos of us hit it. As with others I'm sending you some big hugs  

Toni - yes I had a nice meal (even though it took me over 2 hours to get home from work because of the various problems with the underground)  

I'm so with you both BG and Toni re: mood. My I'm dangerous to be around - so damn tetchy. And DH doesn't really understand. I know what you mean about forgetting dates, my DH still hasn't asked me what the score is with our 2 embies not put back. Of course it makes me think he doesn't care.
We're not on very good terms today either - gosh it's   and   all the way!!

So let's all lift the mood a little bit between us, Spinal Tap on Live Earth is making me laugh anyway.

BG - if you do break and test early son't worry coz if you get a BFN - it's too early - if you get a BFP it's     

Sorry - I shouldn't do that it's tempting you right

Anyway -   to everyone - anyone else online?

Hayley xx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hi Hayley (cast) - don't worry about DH not asking about your other embies... my DH is the same and on 1 stims scan didn't even ask me how it had gone when he got home from work... the next day i said 'oh by the way my follicles have doubled in number...'   
I think that our tx is so involved & complicated at times they get mixed up or forget things... is easier for us to remember cos its happening to us!  We HAVE to remember dates & numbers etc  

Don't know why i am sticking up for the male race but just wanted to tell you you are not alone  

BG - I'm with Hayley & Julia... do the test honey... it will be amazing news if it is BFP and will prepare you if it is not...   

Toni - only 4 days to go... is that Wed?    

Julia - you are right - its only getting worse... how are we gonna wait til end of the week...?  My mind is not gonna make it  

Hi Lizzy - how are you? I would luv a Labradoodle (cross between a lab & standard poodle) - they are huge curly coated non moulting labs.... but my DH is refusing on the grounds he won't walk a curly haired cute dog.  He says   but i am not finished with him yet 

Good luck to everyone else
Rose
x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello ... me again.

I've tested and ........ I wish I hadn't in a way. It's like history has repeated itself - I used a First Response test and there is a 'you are pregnant' line but it's unbelievably feint. You can see it but only just. 

So that's what happened last time (except it was day 12 then, so this is even worse) it's probably going to ened up being a chem pregnancy or a m/c again.

They don't routinely do blood tests at my hosp but I think I'll ask them to do one tomorrow for a more accurate idea of what's going on and then ask if I can go back at the end of the week for a re-check.

Any thoughts.........

B xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
I so hope it turns out to be OK for you, i did a test yesterday day 12 with a first response and got a BFN , i will test again tomorrow, i feel quite silly for doing it early but its such a temptation when it says you can test 4 days early! Leaves you feeling an emotional wreck, i do know in my heart though it will not be any different tomorrow.
I wish you luck , and so hope it turns out OK, I've read woman's HCG levels can vary so much, so you never know!.
Suzanne xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

BG2007 - i have always heard that a line is a line, i will keep everything crossed for you that it is a   .

good luck for tomorrow.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just popping in to thank you for all your kind messages.  Although we are both very sad, we are trying to stay positive, this was our first ET, and we know from FF, that you don't always get lucky first time. I tested again this morning, and it's still a BFN, I'll still go for my beta tomorrow, but I know I'm not pregnant.

We have started to look at other clinics, and are planning another go towards the end of the year.  We both need time out, enjoy the summer (if it ever comes!), enjoy each other and most of all, enjoy not being on the roller coaster for a couple of months!

I wish you all lots of love and luck in your journeys

Jessie

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

BG2007 - I'm with Julia - A line is a line.  Good luck!


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

How are we all doing today.one more day nearer  to test date thank goodness.Im just watching every hour go by at the minute.Not sure if I can hold out until wednesday.I may have to be naughty and give in to temptation.

Not really had any pains today although Id been  having them for a few days previous.

Actually managed to sit in the garden today for a while.Its now chucking it down AGAIN!

Hayley (my test date  buddy) How are you  holding out? Are your going to wait unitl wednesday?


Lots of Luck to anyone testing tomorow 

Love Toni xxxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,
Jessie you're right it's your first time, and although I've done this many more times, there are many success stories along the way. Never, never lose hope 
BG, not sure why you're so down about a BFP no mater how light. Cary on testing and keep your fingers crossed - I know what you mean about a chemical BFP I had one of those before too. And although it doesn't guarantee anything it's def one step closer to a litle miracle. Keep  
Suzanne - I'll be doing the same as you I'm sure, when you testing again?

Toni, I've been going through hell this weekend, have been very very low, very emotional and lots of tantrums and upsets.
All OK now and eveything settled down. I've been having on/off AF type pains, but also some strange probing type pains. But we all know what it's like to over analyse. I've settled now with the fact that any symptoms I have are meds related and therefore do not mean either pos or neg things.I was convinced it hadn't worked due to AF pains but still a bit of hope now.

Not long to go and it won't be a moment too soon.     

Here's to Weds, but I have to say Toni I'll probably buy a 2 pack tomorrow and test on Tues   as well as Weds.
What about you?

Massif amounts of   to all and good luck to anyone who's testing tomorrow.

How's all others bearing up?

Hayley xxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Hayley.

just a quick reply before I watch Big Brother(Yes ,I am one of those sad people  that is hooked on it)

I think I may possibly test tomorrow but definitley on tuesday .

Thinking about you loads>Sorry youve had such a crappy weekend.Hope your DH is looking after you.Mine is being briliant despite my moods.

Loads of Love Toni xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I only found this site last week and wish i has found this thread then too! 

I'm Tilly - 32 my DH is 39 unexplained infertility (new and don't know how to set up that little info bar at the bottom of my post- any tips??) I'm on my 3rd go of IUI (2 previous BPNs) & I'm on day 10 of my 2ww - going out of my mind!

The only thing that seems different from this and the last two IUI's have been the almost constant tummy cramp/pressure feelings and the really heavy feeling in my tummy at night - does that sound familiar to anyone?? Apart from that i'm grumpy, snappy, have huge Mount Etna style spots appearing and just want it to be Saturday so I can test!! Please please please let me get a BFP!

I have been feeling a bit queesy but put that down to the fact I'm having Pregnyl jabs instead of pessaries and also eating for england !!
Does anyone know if - like the pessaries - my jab will stop my AF from coming until after the test date?? Or  should i be prepared? 

Trying to stay   but it's getting harder by the minute - need some reassurance!

 to those that have had BFN's lately and   to the BFP's and        to all the 2wwers

Take Care 

Tilly xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Tilly, 

to enter all your info go to profile, then forum profile info then put it all in the signature sections at the bottom then save/edit and the bottom.

Good luck, it is sounding positive for you, 3rd time lucky!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Tilly, just a quick welcome to you before I log ou for an early night.
We all here for you during your 2ww frustration.
Maybe it's your time this time keep    
Love Hayley x


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

by the way -thanks Toni, I'm thinking of you too.
DH a lot better now. Even planning my dinners for this week for me   so all's forgiven.
Take care Toni, enjoy BB (I was an addict but not any more!)
Give your DH a hug for being so good.
H x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies and thankyou for putting me on the test date list whoever did it! My test date is 15th July which I have thought all along is Saturday but now just discovered it's Sunday - another whole day to wait. 

Tilly xx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

HI all,
Just to let you know I got a  
Good luck to all the other in 2ww, hope you get a better result.

T


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Tilly- Just wanted to welcome you.This is an amazing website.Everyone is brilliant .I hav efound so much comfort here and support.I think you will to.Good luck with your 2WW and hope you get a positive result this time.

Kidzcoach- Im so sorry about your result.Thinking about you and sending you the biggest 


I needed to come on here this morning as ive woke up in such a low mood.No sign of Period yet but got slight pains this morning  
Im now totally convinced it hasnt worked and am preparing myself for the  worst.May do a test tomorrow although my actually date is wednesday.Can anyone tell me what a chem preg is please.Is that where the drugs we have taken influence the result.

Take Care Everyone


Love Toni xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning all

Kidzcoach - so so sorry to hear of your bfn - huge   to you.

Toni - thanks for your welcome you're right about this website it makes me feel heaps better knowing there are people in the same situation. Can't help on the chem preg front i'm afraid - glad i'm not the only one who doesn't know! Sorry you are feeling down today try and stay   though i know it's hard. There are tons of people on this site who had pains and went on to get a bfp so could be a good sign. I know what you mean though i've had pains constantly and it's difficult not to think the worst but i've tried to turn it into a good thing and imagine there's a little bean snuggling away in there. - do you think i'm a freak yet!!!!! Sending you masses of     and   

I've got a 4 hour train journey to look foward to this morning and all i want to do is curl up in bed. 

Take Care 

Tilly xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

kidzcoach - so so sorry   , thinking of you at this sad time!!

Toni - good luck for your test tomorrow if you decide to go for it!   I think a chemical pregnancy is were the embryo implants but comes away before test date so you will sometimes get a positive that will disappear over time!! Correct me if i am wrong girls!!!!

Suzanne - i hope your test has changed today!!!

Rose and MandM - how r u 2 doing, i am going rather   and getting quite irritable now  , just want to know now!!! Please please let it be a   for us!!!!   

 to everyone else

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kidzcoach ~ i'm sorry for your news hun 

Tilly ~ that was me that put you on the list.....i caught up with everyone last night and updated the list and then i must have fogotten to post my post after previewing....arghhhh! Must have been distracted by BB 

Sorry....will catch up again later,

Love and luck everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all, 

kidzcoach. That's sad to hear of your result. I'm thinking of you too. Let yourself feel crap for a couple o days and then lift out and go foward. Don't give up hope eh  

Julia, know how you feel, I've just been through a nightmare of a weekend with my mood, poor DH didn't know where to turn. Out of it now.

Toni - I'm, buying a test at lunchtime today and I'm testing in the morning. Can't wait any longer     

f.y.i.a chemical pregnancy is the clinical term used for a very early miscarriage often detected by really sensitive tests and before the AF due date.

Lots of love and good vibes to all.  

Anyone else got any news? I'm still up on them ol hot flushes. Hoping it's a pos sign  

Hayley xxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

HURAH GLITTER!!! FANTASTIC NEWS 

...and FLISSY - congratulations!!! - have everything crossed for you for an easy pregnancy.

....I too just had one embryo put back and am now on my 2WW.

I test on 22nd July....

I'm looking out for a 'WHOOSH'y feeling on day 3 after transfer and smelly armpits (yummy) as that's what happened last time when it worked!!!!

Roll on the Mum.

xxxx
Pingpong


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So I got a   and I'm thrilled and scared all at once.

B xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

BG2007 - yeahhhhh!!!! Congrats love!!      

Well done love have a happy and healthy pregnancy, let us know how your 1st scan goes!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi BG2007- Thats wonderful news (Ye Of Little Faith) Im so pleased for you.Did you do a HPT or did you get the hospital to do a blood test.Did you have any AF pains towads the end.

Take care of yourself and have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Lots of Love  Toni xxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

BG - FANTASTIC NEWS, go celebrate with an orange juice  

I couldn't hold out and did a test this pm and got a BFN. Feeling rubbish and really thinking the worst now. I have more AF pains and I'm sure she's coming.  

Oh well, wouldn't be like the odds were in our favour.

Still slim hope for Weds but not much.

Hayley xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hayley - if you test early it should be done with 1st wee of the day not pm, do not think the worst, do one in morning with 1st wee of day or better still wait till Wednesday morning instead!!  
 stay positive honey!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for your positivity Julia, I reall appreciate it. I'm trying again tom am anyway to see, and then of course official test day of Weds.
It's just such a rubbish time all this.
Thanks again - how're you holding up.
Hayley xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me writing Hayley, but Julia is right, don't test in the afternoon, first wee in the morning, it does make a difference. 

I really hope the AF pains turn out to be a good sign    
B x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Hayley, 
i am having a fight with myself at the moment as to when to test, i was thinking Wednesday 2 days early but now thinking i will be strong and wait until Thursday, really scared now!!! Still got sore (.)(.) and been having a few dizzy spells!!   who knows, it could go either way!!

good luck for in the morning.   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    Thankyou for thinking of me Julia, it wasn't good for me I'm sad to say, did a test again and still BFN, and now received my AF. Can't wait for the next few days to go so that the hormones change and stop me feeling so fed up!! I am going to take a few months break from trying again and build up my strength to go through it again. For all the other ladies who got a BFN, I'd like to say to you what i try to tell myself, "it could be us with a BFP next time!'.
Everybody keep up the good work of supporting each other , you all do a fab job of it.
Bye for now Suzanne xx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Hayley. I think  the girls are right It does say if you are testing early it must be the first wee of the day so you MUST keep posistive and if you do try tomorrow do it first thing.

Im a complete wreck today I gave in and did a test first thing and there was a faint line making uo the cross (CLEARBLUE TEST) I then did another one mid morning and it was a def clear line but Ive got slight AF pains today and I didnt have them yesterday so as always I am very pessamistic.I shall test again in the morning to see what s hapenning.This 2WW is much worse than the others.Its stating to make me feel ill now.

Hayley- I ve got everything crossed for you You so deserve a  


Lots Of Love Toni xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello All,

*Kidzcoach* - So sorry to read of your BFN. Take care of yourself. 

*Tilly & Pingpong* - Hi and good luck with your 2wws.  

*Toni* - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so low but I know exactly where you are coming from.  Really hope you will be pleasantly supprised by your result. Try to hang in there.  

*Julia* - This week is the worst isn't it. Only 4 more days to go though, so far less than you've already done. Really hope the wait will be worth it for you. Are you doing an HPT or blood test? 

*Cast* - As Julia said, it was really the wrong time of day for a test. you still have 2 days to go anyway, so a lot can change then especially if you have a late implanter. keeping everything  for you.   By the way, I've been getting hot flushes too. 

*BG* -  on your  that's wonderful news. 

*Rose* - How are you? Do you still have AF pains?

Well, I'm so low it's untrue. I just know this hasn't worked.  Until today I had hope but I woke up this morning and my boobs are far, far less sore, which for me is always a sure sign AF is on the way. Not only that there are other things that I won't go into, would be way TMI! I just know my body well and this has failed. AF will be here if not today then soon. To be honest I was expecting her Wed but I think it'll be before that now. I just want to lock myself away and  . I stupidly allowed myself to believe that this could have worked as it was such a better cycle for me but TBH things went so well I knew something had to go wrong. Sorry to bring the mood down but I just don't know where else to vent. I tell others in my situation to stay positive but I just can't. If it wasn't too soon I do a test just to confirm but with 4 days still to go it's way too early. I've never been pg in my life before and at this rate I don't think I ever will be.  Anyway, good luck to everyone else.


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Julia,
   Me again! i would advice against testing early, its so tempting and i did it!  on Saturday  I got a BFN which made me sad and then kept thinking maybe it'll change in a few days time. At least if you do it on the correct day there are no ifs or buts, and with any luck it'll be a good result and worth the wait!!
Good luckxxxx
Suzanne


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Suzanne - so sorry honey  , it will happen you have to believe that!! 

ToniJ - things are looking positive for you, i reckon if there was a line then you are PREGNANT!!!   I am sure it will be the same tomorrow, good luck  

MandM -   poor you you sound so down, please cheer up it is not over yet    not everybody gets signs, it is such a frustrating time i know but keep your chin up and visualise that  , you have to believe it!! 
i am doing a HPT, how about you??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Julia,

Thanks for trying to make me feel better. I have to go to the clinic for a blood beta HCG test. Even if AF comes, as I'm sure she will, I still have to go in case it's an ectopic. Really not looking forward to Fri now. I know not everyone gets signs and that's not what bothers me it's the fact I know so well that my body is gearing up for AF. I so wish it was different but I know it's not. 

Are you going to wait until Fri to do your test?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

MandM - i will probably do it Thursday, i was thinking Wednesday but have been well and truely shouted at by some of the girls on another thread!! Good luck love, i so hope you are wrong and your body is just playing tricks on you!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

MandM

You really do sound down sweetie.I wish we all lived near each other so we could then have proper hugs.I really feel like Ive gained a new family with FF.There is alway somebody to chat with.

I hope and pray you are wrong about your body.You never know what s happening with all the drugs weve all had to take.Please try and stay at least a bit positive until test day.Fine advice coming from me whos always pessamistic.

Fingers crossed for you.

Love Toni xxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your support, wasn't sure if I was going to come back to this section again (or not yet ) but couldn't stop myself.   
Glad to hear BG got a  
Good luck to the rest still going through it.
I am going to try again asap....hopefully with a fresh cycle of IVF!!!!
Wishing you all the best
   
Tracey


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi can I join in ....

I do my test on Sunday 22nd July and am currently trying not to think about it. I think it is so hard though as I am analysing every thing my body is doing and it is hard already.

Good luck to everyone who has tests to come and I am so sorry to those of you who haven't had good news. I was in tears as I read through the messages...

Lots of hugs to everyone

Sam


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Welcome Sam, 
this site is a fantastic support as we all go through this emotional rollercoaster, good luck.  
is this your 1st time??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello,

Sorry to anyone that i've missed out....i've got a bit confused where i am since losing my post  but 'Hi' to any newbies and hope everyone's doing ok 

*Suzanne* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news....look after yourself and many hugs 

*Hayley* ~ aw hun.......it could still change by test day, everything crossed for you  

*Pingpong and Sam* ~ welcome to the thread......loads of luck to you both  

*MandM* ~ just sending a huuuuuge hug (((hugs)))

*Toni* ~ don't worry about those AF pains...honestly they are so common with BFPs  

*B* ~ thats great news hun....congratulations 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

B - congrats      honey,,, well done & enjoy the next 9 months.

 to all the BFN's...

M&M - I am feeling the same as you... really convinced its not worked and feel v down... we have a gorgeous DD and I know I am soooo lucky but this is it for us now.. we can't afford anymore & I know what my body feels like when pregnant & this isn't it.  I tested yesterday with an early test & it was BFN. Will wait until test day on thurs now and then ring the clinic.  Thinking of you... sending  

Julia - you are doing so well... hang on in there... not long now 

Rose
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, mind if I join you all


Had EC on 7.7.07 and ET 9.7.07 with test date 21.7.07.

Now on 2ww.....

x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

beachgirl - welcome to this thread, i hope you find us all really friendly and a great support during this horrible 2ww!! good luck   

ToniJ- i hope you got your   this morning!!

Cast -    for your test this morning!!

MandM and Rose - hope you are both doing ok, stay    not long to go now until we can test!!

My (.)(.) are still mega sore, can't work out if they are slightly bigger and the bit round the nipple seems to be bigger too, no other symptons.   i just can't work out which way it will go, staying   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well. Ive done 2 tests this morn.Both clearblue.One normal which came up  and  one ditital which came up PREGNANT.

OMG I still cant belive it .I think I will feel better whenI have been to the hospital tomorrow for my test.I think when you have been trying for so long it just wont sink in.Myself and DH alway prepare ourselve and make plans for when it doesnt work that now its positive we dont know what todo with ourselves.

I just want to thank everyone who has given me so much support through this hellish 2 weeks.I honestly dont think I could have coped without my new family at FF.

Please.Please.Please Hayley get a   this morning


Loads of Love  Toni xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Toni J- CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR MUCH DESERVED  

            

Well done love and enjoy your pregnancy, please update us when you have your 1st scan as to how many are in your tummy!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Toni- that's great news, congrats on your BFP, bet you're over the moon.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

well done to all of u that have got a BFP. I'm so sorry for the BFN.

Can I join the 2ww again please (last 1 was at the end of May). I had FET yesterday and my test date is 23rd July. This is our last go  , so can I have a lot of positive vibes please.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Jo - sending you       

Congratulations Toni - good luck for the next 9 months...


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Jo - good luck love           

Julia
xxxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Julia

Yes this is my first time. I am nervous and a bit scared and trying not to analyse every twing and pain that I get, particularly with the lower abdomen cramps!!!

I wish you loads of luck for your forthcoming test, I really hope things go well for you.   

Take it easy

Sam xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

SAm- are you getting cramps/twinges too?


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all, I'm afraid I tested this am and I got a BFN. I knew this would happen, but it doesn't hurt any less.
I'm feeling real down and just waiting for the dreaded AF.
My official test date is tomorrow am, but I know it hasn't worked, really I do.
I'm not sure where to go from here, we said that this would be our last shot, but I was made hopeful by the fact that this time round we produced the best quality embies we have ever done.
And now you've got your BFP Toni after 13 years it makes me think maybe we should try again.

Toni well done, you must feel fantastic after waiting for so long. Many  and enjoy.

Good luck to everyone else on this thread but I'm going to say goodbye for a while. Thanks for all your support. Sorry for such a down message, but most of us know how it feels eh!

Hayley xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hayley my heart goes out to u hun.

Take care

Love Jo xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hayley-sorry about your BFN-could the test tomorrow show a different result maybe?

xx big hugs


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi there

Yes Beachgirl I have been having cramps and twings, mainly on my right hand side and low down in my abdomen. Is this usual?? Are you having them too?

I am really trying to forget they are there but it is not working too well.

Sam xx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hayley.

Im so sorry .I so wanted you to get a   I just cried when I saw your message.Ive been checking all morning to see if you had posted.It seems so unfair when you have been through so much.

The fact that your AF still hasnt arrived could still mean there is  hope.I will be thinking about you tomorrow.
Weve often thought of giving up  but this is our first   in 13 years so even if, God forbid, this does not have a happy ending it has certainly given us hope to try again.

Just spend some quality time together and follow your hearts.


Loads of Love 

Toni xxxxxxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hayley

I know I am only new but my heart goes out to you.

Take care and look after yourself



Sam xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

heelo ladies not been o in awhile.well im spottin and it seems to be another failed cycle.i feel such a failer.let dh down again.feelin really down .cant stop cryin .dont know what todo now.. 

hayley


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

CAST - so sorry, i really hope it is different tomorrow, you never know  .

Hayley - i hope it is not over for you, lots of women get spotting in early pregnancy!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow Congratulatioins Toni!!!    

Sorry to hear about your BFN today Cast - I will pray that the result will change for you tomorrow   

Hayley - try not to be too down, as already said some woman do get spotting in early pregnancy   

Good luck to all the other testers!!!

I am doing ok, but silently going mad..........trying to forget about it all, but its always there in the back of my mind - even when someone is talking to me at work!!!   

I had some twinges low down Sunday and yesterday, particularly in the morning when turning in bed!  Today I have had the tom trots and stomach doesnt feel right (maybe I am worrying more than I thought!!)and is swollen - feels like bowel pain!  Also had AF type feeling on/off!  

Love to all

   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi im new to this site just felt that  i needed to chat to other people in same situation. had first iui last week on the two week wait, god the days are dragging!!!! test around 18th july   .


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All

I've only been away a day and so much has happened on here -

Hayley(Cast) - keep your chin up, as they say it's not over until the fat   sings! Never give up hun. Sending you a extra portion of   

Toni - Whopping   on your BFP! All those years you have waited - bet you're in utter shock! Well done you x

BG -   on your BFP too lets hope we are on a roll!!

MandM - plaese don't give up or lose heart, these girls are living proof that dreams do come true just not as quickly as we sometimes want them to   

Rose & Julia - Massive good luck for your tests tomorrow i'm rooting for you. 

Vella - Wecome, all the girls on here are truly amazing and ultra supportive. I've only been on a few days and they have really cheered me up so you are in good hands!

Hayley - Don't be so hard on yourself you aren't a failure. I always believe that our clinics/Consultants etc can only do so much after that it's in the hands of whoever. As long as you are looking after yourself, keeping a positive mind and trying to relax there is not an awful lot more you can do. Keep your chin up honey.   


Look at me rambling on and giving out advice like i'm all cool calm and collected ha ha ha!!! What a joke! Don't want to wait until Sunday - almost bought Boots out of pee sticks today!!! Clinic told me NOT to test until 15th as i may get a false result as i'm doing HCG jabs on my 2ww. Do I have anyone's permission to just to a quick little sneaky test just so i can see what a BFP looks like - pleeeeeeeease? 
Still having little cramps and my knockers were sore but now they're not - does anyone know if symptons are there one minute and not the next is a good thing?
I CAN'T COPE !!!!!

Sending you all lots of love luck

Take Care 

Tilly xx


Sorry if


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hayley* ~ many many hugs 

*Hayley* (wishing) ~ try not to worry about the spotting hun, it could still be ok  

*Rose* ~ i hope it turns round for you hun.....everything crossed for Wednesday   I remember what I said to you on the other post now......labradoodles are really cute, I'm sure you can talk DH round!

*Hi Beachgirl* ~ welcome to the thread  *Beachgirl/Sam* ~ don't worry about those cramps, they're not bad news at all 

*Hi Jo* ~ welcome back  Sending you many positive vibes indeed   

*Vella* ~ welcome....you have definately found the right place 

*Tilly* ~ do I need to send the   hun  Step away form the peesticks 

*Toni* ~ congratulations!! Really pleased for you....be very happy and healthy 

Hey to everyone.....hope you are doing ok 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Thankyou so much for all your good wishes and congrats.It still hasnt sunk in yet.

My heart really does go out to everyone with a   Having been there a number of times myself I know what it feels like.I reallly want to feel excited but im just so terrified something is going to go wrong.There seems to be a lot going on down below at the minute .One minute it feels like wind ,then AF pains.The worrying continue!!!!

I shall keep checking the posts so I can see how everyone else testing this week  is getting on.Lots Of Luck and   to you all.

Loads Of Love

Toni xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Toni CONGRATULATIONS hun - brilliant news! I know what you mean about still worrying I'm too scared to even say the P word out loud!

Wishing hang on a little longer , it might be a good sign - I really hope so.

Hayley I really am very sorry - I hope you will get to have another chance (very soon).

It's a very bitter-sweet place this isn't it?

Best of luck to every one waiting and waitng and waiting, I hope you are all brewing lovely bfp's but remember no testing early, try really hard to resist - yes that means you too Tilly!

Take care everyone, B xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all..

How's everyone today?

Toni- are you ok? Feel any different? and have you managed not to tell anyone yet?

Lizzy-thanks for the welcome.

Tilly-hope that you managed to restrain from testing..

Hayley-how are you feeling?

Sam-have your aches gone away?  Mine keep coming and going.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls, 

we tested this morning and                     


we are soooo excited, burst into tears when we saw the cross, definately a clear cross, yeahhhhhh!!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Julia-that's fantastic news, congratulations. Wishing lots of luck for the future.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Julia - Fabulous news     

I've managed to restrain DH is threatening to put pee sticks under lock & key!!!!

Have a smashing day     

Love Tilly xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Julia congratulations 
      
B xx


----------



## Toni J (Jul 2, 2007)

Julia-Thats Fantastic news  Well done.I didnt think you would hold out until friday 

Take Care of yourself.Im so please for you both.

We are just off to the hospital in a while for my "OFFICIAL" test.


Loads of Love Toni

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Toni - good luck with test    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi

Congratulations Julia, well done on ur BFP. Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm starting to feel a little bit more positive. I'm getting lots of twitching, 1st on my right side then on my left. I just hope these are good signs. No other signs though.

Good luck every1 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Beachgirl - I do still have cramps that are mainly on the right hand side but I am trying to pretend they are not there as the wait is driving me mad!!! They are really odd - a bit like normal cramps but not so, are yours like that?

Julia - well done and congratulations on your BFP 

Good luck to everyone and lots of  and 

Sam xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam-mine have moved to just right hand side-feels like pain I sometimes get when ovulating.


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Toni...Julia....CONGRATS!!!!!!    Well done....enjoy!

hi to newbies....good luck!


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi if poss , can i be added to the list of ladies in their 2WW please x.

ET 2 good embies 30th june Test date 16th ! 
1st attempt ICSI 17 ER . 10 Fert , 5 suitable , 3 Frozen .

Is there anyone else testing around this time ? x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well no spotin today as of yet   just wonderin if this is v naughty.i didnt 2 tests yesturday both with faint line.done one this morn a better faint line and a min agao again with a faint line after me only havin a pee an hr before hand.now.today is day 13 since trigger.is it ment to be gone by tomorrow or by end of tomorrow??very confused....

hayley


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

hayley - how much pregnyl did you have, 5000 or 10,000, 5000 takes 10 days at most and 10,000 takes 14 days.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hayley sweetheart, try to put the pee sticks down. I know its hard (because I did it on my last 2ww) but please try to leave it until ur proper test date. They give u a date to stick too because it can drive u  .

I don't want to have to send the     round to ur house.

Love and best wishes for ur official test date.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All

Its's official - i've now developed OCKCD (Obsessive Compulsive Knicker Checking Disorder!)

I'm based in the office for the next week so have done a total of zilcho work and become addicted to the internet (i'm self employed and have considered sacking myself!) DH works with me and I have threatened to sack him too unless he gives in and lets me do a test  !!

Can someone please tell me why this is the hardest 2ww i've ever done? 

Felt a bit quesy today and my boobs have been tingling?? Is this a good sign? Anyone else had it and got a BFP??

Hope you are all doing well as always sending lots of    . 

Love Tilly xx

P.s Has anyone got a padded cell & straight jacket i can rent until about 4am on Sunday?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Tilly - i know how you feel, it is so hard waiting!! My only real sign was sore (.)(.), they feel like they are bruised, and i have to hold them when i run dowm the stairs.  

good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hiya All,

Well as I said was going to happen AF showed up this morning.   Just proves I know my cycle and body. Wish it hadn't and wondering what I could have done differently. Still have to go for my blood test Fri.  Absolutely gutted. Have no more words only             

*Julia* - Congrats on your BFP, that's wonderful.  

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

MandM - so sorry the   got you, i so hope you get a lovely surprise when you have your blood test!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh M&M am so sorry...    will be thinking of you.

Julia - wow        sending you lots of    for the next 9 months... now the madness really starts  

Tilly I need that straight jacket too.  Am going  .  But you really made me LOL about sacking yourself!

Good luck to everyone else 

Well I know I tested Sunday with a BFN but I have held out and have not tested early again (gold star please girls?).  My test day is tomorrow.  My real reason for not testing is I don't want to waste another £10 on a test when I will still have to test tomorrow (I know - I'm tight).  I have been getting the most odd pain right down in my pelvic area... really low.  Could this be AF trying to come but being put off by the drugs? The witch didn't come last time til I stopped the cyclogest.

Still feeling negative - and realistic.... but there is just a little bit of hope left in me...

Rose
xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Rose - good luck for tomorrow, let us know asap!!!    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Julia - i will.

I would like to test first wee of the day - did you do that?

My problem is DD is going to Nursery at 9am and if its BFN I don't want to blub while she is still in house... but I know I can't hold a wee from 7am to 9am!!

Am i making sense? No i didn't think so  ....
R
xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i did use 1st morning wee!!

Good luck honey     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*MandM* ~ i'm so sorry hun......many hugs 

*Missy* ~ welcome to the 2ww....if you look at page 1 of this thread you'll find the 2ww list and see who testing around the same time as you. Lots of luck  

*Hayley* ~ hope it's good news for you hun  

*Hi Beachgirl, Jo, Sam and Tilly* 

*Rose*        Good luck tomorrow hun.....i'm sure you can keep your wee for a few hours and it's still ok so maybe do it before you go and test when you get back  Or I guess as long as you don't drink a lot before you test then it won't dilute your wee too much.

*Julia* ~ fab, fab news....congratulations 

*B and Toni* ~ hope you are both doing ok....don't think the worrying ever stops but enjoy 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Lizzy-how are you tonight?


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Its Negative for me        

Thanks for all the support.

R
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rose-sorry to hear that. Lots of hugs  .  How are you feeling?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Rose I am really sorry.
I hope you managed to get your DD to nursery ok. 

B xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Rose - i am so sorry honey  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry rose to hear of bfn  

as for me im still walkin on egg shells at min.being very cursious.14 days past jab today and still gettin faint lines.i supose i have to see what happens over the day and test again tomorrow.still no more spotin    oh this is all so hard not knowin what way this tx is going

hayley


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Rose i'm so sad to see your news.....i was really hoping this would work out for you. Sending much love and many hugs 

Hayley ~ everything crossed for tomorrow  

Beachgirl ~ sorry hun, i disappeared off to do the dogs last night. I'm fine thanks....think my evil hayfever is finally starting to go! Have a good day hun 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

and you too Lizzy, off to Spa in just under an hour for a pedicure.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Rose - so sorry to hear your news and you too MandM huge   to you both. Do you think you will try again?

Hayley - have you fought the urge to do another test or did the evil pee sticks get the better of you - again?? I'll be watching you young lady   if i can hold off so can you!!! Massive luck for testing tomorrow   

Missy - welcome, i'm testing the day before you how are you getting on?

Beachgirl & Sam - Are you still getting cramps? I've got a low down pinching type of pain on my left side - any clues anyone?

Lizzy - Please don't send the    around I have been very good and just glanced longingly at the pee sticks but i can assure you the wrapped is still in tact!!  Lizzy, you are clearly the font of all knowledge  will the 5000 Pregnyl that i had on Monday keep the wicked old witch away until test day or shall i continue with OCKCD?? 

Feeling a little low today, felt a bit sick when I first woke up then I thought i might be imagining it. Went out with clients last night then again tonight and then got a party on Friday all organised by DH - does he not realise that my frankly heavy internet surfing workload plus 24 hour Knicker Watch is exhausting enough without socialising of an evening!!

Hope i haven't missed anyone - obviously I will be on here all day as i've got nothing better to do   

Sending lot's of Love
  
Tilly xx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tilly , 

I feel really good , AF has not arrived yet and pains are no more , even though this is my first time , i have a really positive feeling about this , however i dont want to have any false hope , . I have been tempted by the Pee sticks this morning even though my test day is 4 days away and had a really strong line - so i am not going to do another one now till monday and just wait and see what happens . 
I did have the same cramps as you on the left side but these stopped yesterday afternoon .... 

Tilly good luck for Sunday xxxxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am still getting cramps mainly on the right hand side but they have also moved underneath as well - not sure if it means anything at all or if it is my overactive imagination!!! I have felt sick on a couple of occasions too but I am sure it is far to early for all that!!!! My best friend really wants me to test now to see what happens but I am really scared as I don't want to be upset if it is BFN and I don't want to be really overjoyed at a BFP to then find out it was way to early .... slowly going insane!!!!

TillyK - you really made me laugh with your messages.   I hope all goes well with you - can you have a rest during the day so that you don't feel so tired later on with your socialising?

MissyH - sending you lots of . How did it feel doing your test?

Rose and Mand M - sending you a  xx

Hayley - lots and lots of luck to you  

Beachgirl - how are you feeling? Are you still getting cramps? Are they stronger or less than before?  

Lizzy - hello and  to you

To everyone lots of   and 

Sam xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can i please join you  

I have just had my 2nd medicated fet with 5 day old blasts today is 4dpt and the embies are 8 days, 
since yesterday afternoon i have been having a watery taste in my mouth like you get before being sick   i feel fine apart from that but the watery mouth is constant and even started as soon as i woke up this morning...anyone else have this


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam-still got discomfort, not too painful more of a remember me pain....if that makes sense.

Paris-welcome, I'm had ET on Monday with 2 two-day embies (only had 2 eggs at collection and miraculously both fertilised and divided) so currently sitting out the 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Beachgirl when are you due to test


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Paris-same as you the 21st at my clinic


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How scarey  what time was your e.t mine was 9.30am


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey everyone I am officially now on the   . 

I had 2 embies transfer this morning 1x 7 cells grade 1 and 1x 5 cell grade 2 . 

So heres to the next 2 weeks and hopefully 9 months ...

Catch up with you all soon

Kate xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- welcome to the 2ww

Paris- mine was scheduled for 10.45 but didn;t go in until 12.15 ( not happy about that)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beachgirl-At least your embies has a bit longer to develop honey   

Kate-Welcome to the 2ww we can all go mad together


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Sam , 

I felt Really Naughty doing my Test but really nervous , to be honest when it was positive i had no emotion probably shock and the fact that i think i still have 4 days to go until the REAL one .... 

so i will keep you posted ..

Welcome to all new ladies x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Kate & Paris - you are in the right place the girls on here are lovely.   on your 2ww!!

Just to keep you all updated - aside from my exceedingly busy day surfing the net and constant knicker watching i have now taken to eating everything in my (not so healthy!) path - i kid you not, i'm a size 10 and this is what i have had so far - full english never have a full engish i'm more of a toast girl (clearly think i own some sort of road side cafe - made enough for about 6 people but i was alone - ate it all!) banana, bar of choc, 3 bags of crisps, roast chick pots & veg. Is this a) a sign that i'm eating for more than one   or b) a sign that i'm a greedy cow   Be honest with me now girls!!! 

Sending you lots of    

Tilly xx

Off out for dinner soon - can't wait - starving !!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tilly-With my bfp last year i couldnt stop eating   it was every 30mins or so and it had to be savoury pickly foods couldnt stand sweet stuff so good luck


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oooh that's reassuring   I can't say i'm in favour of anything in particular though - anything will do!! 

I've had quite a bit of CM today - sorry TMI  does this mean anything??

Tilly xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

That again can be good   so keep


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

Did test this morning and got a big, huge massive    

Dont really understand what my head is saying to me as yet as I have not had my period as yet !!!!!! so I am feeling quite confused....

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Just thought i would let you all know that i did my official test this monring and still   , we are so happy and relieved, 1st scan booked for 1st August.

Good Luck and   to everyone still waiting.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

lisa - sorry honey, i have only just noticed your post, i feel really awful posting my happy post right after your result,  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Lisa I am very sorry, I hope you and dh are ok and getting strength from each-other  
B xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Julia congratulations 'officially'!!!!! That's great news!  
B xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lisa-So sorry honey, your a/f normally comes after stopping the drugs can be around 2 days   is it your official test day today


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well ladies did another test this morn and still faint lines.15 days past trigger now.should it be def gone??worried and nervy now.....help needed ladies....

hayley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Julia-Congratulations   

Hayley-As i said to you on peer support its a BFP    call your clinic and get some bloods taken honey


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

paris-im worried just incase these tests are wrong.what if im a weird one that the trigger stays for months......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   just call them YOU ARE PREGGERS


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

paris-ive even got wind now im nervy


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzy & girls

Thank you to everyone for your support.

Just wanted to say a big congrats to Julia - officially!!  I hope your 9 months go really well honey - you deserve it...   

And Hayley - sounds like a BFP to me    Call the clinic if you have any doubts.

Lisa - I don't know when your test day was but sending you  .  My test day was yesterday & my AF has not arrived either.  Last time it came by lunch time on test day but no sign as yet...  bodies play with our minds don't they?

Good luck to everyone about to test...

Rose


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisa* ~ really so sorry to see your news.....take care 

*Rose* ~ 

*Beachgirl* ~ hope you had fun at the Spa....have you got lovely pampered feet now 

*Tilly* ~ OCKCD and eating like a horse!! Hope these are good signs hun 

*Hi Paris* ~ welcome to the board 

*Hi Kate ~* welcome to you too.....what day do you test hun?

*Missy* ~ i should send the  but thats sounding really good for you 

*Hayley* ~ i'd say that was good news too.....can your clinic give you a blood test?

*Julia* ~ good luck for the 1st.....keep well 

Hi to everyone.....have a good day 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hayley - CONGRATS         
    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Big congrats to hayley and julia x take care .


Lisa , i am sorry to hear of your news , chin up girl and stay positive for next time xx sending you lots of hugs x

Lisa H


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well im now armewd with 3 dif tests but not doing them til after 11 as last wee 830.still undecided in what is happenin ladies.......hopin and prayin


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hayley-WILL YOU RING YOUR CLINIC NOW PLEASE (yes i am shouting)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hayley- ring the clinic and then if you need to do the tests....go on

Lizzy- yes my feel look great, would love a massage but going to wait for outcome of 2ww first.


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning everyone.

My cramps are now becoming more faint but I have a faint metalic taste in my mouth and was awake at about 3.30 this morning feeling realy sick but it has gone now!!!! I think it is my mind working overtime.

Beachgirl - How are you doing? I am impressed by the pampering and think I may have to sign myself up for some too.

Hayley - it sounds like congratulations are in order, fingers crossed for the test.    

Lisa - sending lots of love to you and 

Tilly - you are still making me laugh. 

Paris and Kate - welcome this is a great place to be, everyone is so lovely and friendly and really helpful. Good luck with everything.  

Julia - congratulations    

Missy -   and positive vibes to you.

Rose -  Take care of yourself.

Lots of love to everyone#

Sam xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam- Feeling better as week goes by, got a small discharge though, not sure what that's about and it's not from Cyclogest as I use them rectally.

I had a temperature all afternoon and night yesterday but slightly better today, don't feel like doing much so am sat on settee in nightie either on laptop or playing animal crossing.  Oh I wish HP was out this week not next....

What are you up to?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ahhh harry potter...we going to see it sunday...yipee

hayley


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh yes it's at the cinema isn't it Hayley, sorry I meant the book.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh yeah out in few days.i dont really read books but go to cinema and watch it.we all excited to see it.me and dh going and mil and fil too.how sad are we


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi beachgirl

I am just lazing about, have got to go shopping later but only for small stuff. Sorry to hear about your temperature hope you feel much better soon.

I have been wishing HP was out this week too but have settled for rereading the old ones. On Order of the pheonix so far. Are you going to see the film?

I use Cyclogest too and wish I could tell if it was working .....

Take it easy and keep your feet up.

Sam xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning Lovely ones!

Lisa -   sorrry for your news.

Hayley - Sounds like good news sweet - i'd be on that phone faster than you can say BFP if i were you!! 

Julie -   on the official result looking forward to hearing from you on 1st Aug.

Sam - I've heard a metal taste is meant got be good my sis got that with all 3 of her pregs - she said it tasted like she had just licked a lampost!!  

Beachgirl - What is animal crossing?? 

Update on dinner with clients last night - may never be invited out with them again DH reckons we have blown it (for want of a better word!) The wind that came upon me as we sat down to eat was just ridiculous  (sorry if tmi but i have to inform you girls!) Was it the copious amounts of food i ate yesterday, the drugs or have i a bun in the oven - who knows but it was highly embarrasing i can tell you!!! Didn't deter me from ordering plenty of food though! 

Well i'm a little worried today as it's Friday 13th and i'm Mrs Supersticious - please please keep away nasty evil  .

Nothing new to report on the symptoms front still the same as yesterday (apart from the evenings flatulence ) & pains in tummy have gone so trying to keep   please please please please let me get a bfp on Sunday Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!


Hope you are all ok       

Tilly xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tilly- wishing you lots of   for Sunday.  Animal crossing is an addictive game for the DS, you basically build a village and spend all day talking to animals, fishing and trying to raise money (sounds familiar eh, yes it's like real life without the fishing)

x


----------



## LucyLou (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind if I join you....I am on my   - testing on 23rd July (on first IUI) - and just think I am going mad  . I was fine at first but now I am just paranoid about what I can and cannot do. Putting my feet up is not something I am used to doing and I am just feeling really restless and at times emotional. Usually when I feel like this I go for a run or a swim to sort my head out....but read that aerobic activity and swimming is a big don't - maybe this was my failing when TTC in the past!  I guess I don't want to risk doing anything that later I will say...'if only I hadn't done this'

Anyway, I know there are a lot of you out there going though the same thing, so I will stop moaning!  

Wishing you all lots of    

LLX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello LucyLou and welcome.  How are you?


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you every one for such a warm welcome  

I am testing on 26th July


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck!!
I took it easy for the first 3 days and then went back to work.  DH has been doing all the shopping / heavy lifting!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

HarrysGal

How are you getting on petal  ? Nearly at the end of day 2   !! Day 3 tomorrow   !!

At least days 3 & 4 will be occupied by the w/e, so make sure you do something nice!  

Take care, B xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well test day today and we have..........................3x bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hayley, that's great, do you believe them now?  Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hayley - now relax and enjoy it!!

Tilly xx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

BG2007 said:


> HarrysGal
> 
> How are you getting on petal  ? Nearly at the end of day 2  !! Day 3 tomorrow  !!
> 
> ...


Thanks BG Not sure we will being doing much nice this weekend   How about you?? ... I still have swollen tummy and IBS is still present although (and I hope I am not speaking too soon  ) feeling alot easier this morning. Found out this morning that the step children will not be staying tonight which is sad but they are getting older now and beginning to have their own lives ... o well we will see them for a bit tomorrow hopefully. Hope you feeling ok and you looking after baby / ies   .

Hayley - CONGRATULATIONS Honey - I have to say this and please let me have the glory but I TOLD YOU SO DAYS AGO     sorry I couldnt resist ... wishing you all the very best of luck gal  ... Yay !! you gonna be a mummy 

Love Kate xx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning

HarrysGal and Lucylou - lovely to hear from you. This site is wonderful for helping you out on the 2ww. Everyone is so lovely and helpful. I am sure you will ge lots of lovely support.   Lucylou you test the day after me! Wishing you both lots of luck.

Tilly - lots of love and luck for tomorrow. Really hope all goes well and you get  xx

Hayley - great news -      

Beachgirl - how are you today? Hope you are going on alright.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hayley -  CONGRATULATIONS           

Fantastic news, you can now join me on this next 2ww waiting for our 1st scan!!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Many congrats halyey on your     

Well done girl , good luck for first scan .

Thank god its the weekend so monday can arrive and i can do my real test !! 

Lisa x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Lisa - good luck with your test on Monday    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies

I hope you are all having a better weekend than me 

The ugly old   has darkened my door. I'm beside myself with every sad emotion you can think of  

I have spent the last 2 weeks trying to remain as upbeat and positive as possible and now everything has come crashing down around me. 

Did a test to double check and it's definate bfp.

Glad i found you girls you've made the 2ww much more bearable.

Massive     and     to all. 

Here's wishing you all have better luck than me. 

Much Love

Tilly xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Tilly - so sorry that   got you, it is such a hard thing to go through i know!!

Good Luck with whatever you decide to do next, you have to stay positive, you will be a Mummy!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for support. 3 days to testing!!! ive become a paranoid knicker checker, driving my hubby insane ,hes resided to the garage with as many jobs to do as possible..


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Tilly I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  and   .

Lisa Good luck with your test on Monday - fingers crossed for you.

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for your lovely words Julia & Samlamb.

Still feeling dreadful and can't seem to cry, i'm in shock and completely numb. I'm also having the worst af i've ever had it is extremely heavy and i'm a bit concerned as it is unusual for me.

Perhaps it will hit me when i speak to the clinic tomorrow morning - i hope so as i'm usually a very emotional person i'm finding it very odd that i just can't let it all out.

Sending you all lots of    . If it wasn't for me having a bfn then it wouldn't be as special when you all get your bfp's - keeping my fingers crossed for you all.  

Love Tilly xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tilly ~ i'm so sorry the witch arrived hun......really such sad news for you. Be kind to yourself 

LucyLou ~ hi there and welcome to the thread....i'm sure everyone here will stop you from going too loopy 

Thanks Kate  How many step children do you have hun? I've got 2 too although they are teenagers now and we don't see them as much.

Hope you are getting on OK B 

Hayley ~ great to have it confirmed hun....congratulations 

Hi to everyone and much love and luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hello all

congrats for the BFP's......so happy for you all.

commisserations for the BFN's...think   for next time...x

well i've just had "cider sunday" as we call it...we have it every year...me, DH, sister and Her DH and another 2 close couples and all their kids....it'd hard with all the kids around but then in another way it's good.....if you know you what i mean.

we've just heard a close friend will be getting married in april so fingers xd i'll have a big bump by then!!!!       

hope you are all well.

deb x


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all

Well I am now on day 4 transfer but day 7 for embies .... and Im feeling poo    I am hoping thats a good sign.  Been getting dizzy spells and fainting .. nausea and sever hunger pains ... and generally feel rubbish      .... Hope pregnancy will be kinder  

Lizzy - I have two step children one girl 14 almost 15 going on 36 and one boy 13 going on 6 ... they are both great kids and I have a fantastic relationship ... love them to bits ...but yes like yours they are teenagers and they are starting to do more at weekends so they dont come over as regular as they did and I am sure that as time goes on it will become less and less ... although when I teased the girl about it yesterday she kept saying it wouldnt but we all know it will soon lol.

Tilly - I am sorry the   came ... big   from us here in Harry land  

Carol d - hope your embies are settling in well ..not long before your test date now   

speak to you all soon 

Love Kate xx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Well Ladies I did a test this monring and got a   yes thats a  

Feel so blessed as this is my first attempt after 3 years NHS waiting because of my age and 6 YRS of me and my DH TTC . I dont know how i feel , elated but also in total shock .. 

scan date 7th Aug xx thanks to all who have made this easier for me . 

xxx Lisa H xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning

I am now back at work and feeling not too well. I have had cramping again but it seems much lower down now. Still no sore (*) (*)s but I did feel really sick this morning. I just want this week to be over so that I can do my test on Sunday. Am remaining more positive though as I was convienced that I was not pregnant yesterday but woke up feeling better today. Think I overdid it on Saturday and that was why.

Lisa H that is wonderful news. Congratulations.   

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam , I honestly felt quiet similar and up until 4 days to go to test i kept getting BFN and thought this was because of the cramping , but it aint over yet girl , Stay Positive and i will keep everything crossed 

Lisa x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Thank you so much - that was just what I needed.



Sam xxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa on you   .. heres wishing you all the very best for the first scan and of course the future 

Love Kate xxxx


----------



## LucyLou (Nov 23, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies 

Congratulations Lisa on the   lets hope we see some more of those over the coming week    

Sam, I hope you are feeling better now....only 6 days to go (and plus one for me). This is the worst waiting ever, particularly having to be at work too, although if I were at home now I think I would be going crazy  , I already think I should change my user name to LoopyLou instead. I have extremely heavy (*)(*) but think this may be the extra progestrone pessaries I am taking, and I generally get sore (*)(*) each month anyway so I am not relying on this too much as a sign!

Any tips on how to while away these count down days without going mad?!

LL
XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lisa- congratulations on your BFP, that's excellent news.

Sam-how are you?  noted that you're not feeling great, I'm always tired and have no energy at all...I keep getting pain down both sides as if AF is about to come, test date is on Saturday so we'll see....Do you plan to test early?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Lisa H - CONGRATS ON YOUR  

           

well done love, it is such an amazing feeling seeing that positive test isn't it, come and join me on the Waiting for 1st scan section so we can go   together.(it is in bun in the oven - 1st trimester)

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debbie ~ hope you are doing ok......fingers crossed for that bump for next April 

Kate ~ are you feeling any better hun? My step children are a bit older, 19 and 16......we do see the 16 yr old boy quite a bit but think DH's daughter has much better things to do now. I did find it hard when ttc though....i'd really miss them if they didn't come.

Lisa ~ congratulations....really wonderful news 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sadly it is a   for me.  Started spotting yesterday and today have period (as natural cycle today is my period due date!).  Am gutted   as this was my last chance..........obviously not meant to be for whatever reason!  

Good luck to all you ladies testing this week!!!     

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

June

Sorry to hear you got a negative. I know whatever words we say can't take away the pain and anguish that you feel now but just to say that I am thinking of you both.

BG x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning

June - I was so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of .

Beachgirl - I am feeling a bit more positive now, really trying to have a PMA and get through the next few days. Work is driving me mad but staying at home is not an option either. Feeling slightly sick each day but not sure if that is nerves or what!!!! I have pains too and it is horrid watching to see if the AF has come ... I don't know about testing early - I am a bit scared about it. Are you? I test on Sunday a day after you so fingers crossed and   for you.

Lucylou - Thanks for your message. It is mad isn't it as people go through this 2ww (who haven't had treatment) and don't obsess about every little detail... it is driving me mad too. I am reading, seeing friends, trying to remain focused at work - which is where I am now so obviously not too focused!!!! Good luck with your test too, fingers crossed.  

Lots of love to all

Sam xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you ladies!!!

Here's to a   for you both and all the other ladies testing this week and beyond!!!   



Love and Hugs

J
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

June ~ i'm really so sorry hun.....much luck to you whatever way your journey takes you 

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam-am totally dredding this Sat and the rest of this week.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry June about ur negative  

Congrats to Lisa. Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm not feeling any different today. I've not had any twinges or sore boobs since last week. I'm worrying now because af is due on Friday and I'm not testing until the 23rd (clinic's choice not mine). Starting to feel negative now  

Good luck to every1 who's testing this week and next.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Beachgirl

I know what you mean, I thought I would probably do a sneeky test today to see if there was anything going on but have decided against it!!! I am actually thinking about not testing on Sunday as I am now so scared!!!! Its so odd as last week I wanted to go quickly and it dragged on and this week I thought I wanted to go quickly and when I think about it is seems to be going really slowly. However time seems to be rushing on and it is only 4 days to my test. I think my brain really is stopping working!!!

Sending you lots of   and 

Keep positive

Sam xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam-lost the positivity this morning, did a sneaky test, yes I know it's early but was just hoping and it was negative.


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello,

Can I join you? I'm in the middle of my 2ww - testing on 25th July (first ivf attempt!) Felt ok last week - v glad to have got through to ET and wasn't expecting any symptoms straight away. Am finding it a bit harder now: don't have any symptoms at all and wonder if I should have...Oh I know its too early..but what else is there to think about...

At work at the mo (& obviously concentrating really hard, as you can tell.)

Very very best of luck to all my fellow testers. We all deserve it. Can't believe some people just manage to get pg after a bottle of wine and an early night..

xx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi girls 

I had Embryo Transfere today at 2.15pm my clinic grades are between 1-5    
1 being the highest quality 
so i got 5 grade 1s and 3 grade 2s they put 2 grade 1s back and froze the rest 
right now I am relaxing I am officially a couch potato wohoo would love to chat to anyone in same boat.
bye for now.


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

good luck tholeon xx


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi debbie,
        i to am on my 2ww had et on friday 13 unlucky 4 some hopefully not me .Im now on day 5 starting to worry now due to last ivf 4 years ago i started bleeding on day 7 ............
anyway feeling more positive about this cycle due to so far has gone smoothly .
this will be my 4th try and last due to is very costly +im 36 clocks ticking .
anyway you appear to have fantastic eggs grade 1 is ace ,mine are grade 2 +3 only managed 2 eggs out of 5 but ha it only takes one 
take care and take it easy im here if you would like to chat


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw beachgirl ~ you're too early hun.....will keep everything crossed for the 21st (my brains a bit frazzled, I can't work out which day that is!!)  

Sam and Jo ~ sending you both some postitive thoughts too  

Hi Tholeon ~ welcome to the thread  Don't worry about the lack of symptoms hun......lots of people have none at all and still go on to have BFPs....there was a good thread about it not that long ago. Loads of luck  

Hi Debbie and Josieanner ~ welcome to you both too.......what days do you test? Everyone will make you very welcome here so happy chatting and much luck  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

Can I join you? I've just started my two week wait today too. I'm not sure what grade my eggs were I think I'll have to phone and ask. They retrieved 14 and 7 fertilised and all they said was that there were two corkers (perhaps we have a different grading system in the west country)! They said that two eggs were four cells (which I guess is Ok)? This is my first IVF attempt, (I'm 35) and I'm totally fuzzy about all of it to be honest. It was amazing to see them on the scan though. I'm now kicking back and relaxing for a week or so. I'll be testing on the 1st August if there's anyone else out there doing the same? Today I feel happy and blissful but I'm sure this will morph into a bundle of nerves somewhere between days 5-10.....

Best wishes to all of you!
Lots of     and    

Calendula


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi everyone 
hello calendula + josieanner 

hope all is going well josieanner wow your on day 7 fingers crossed for you i know this is such an exciting and nervous time just 7 more days to go foy you hun, 
and you calendula i remember you from a previous post were both exactly the same day did you get to freeze any? anyway look forward to chatting to you guys and sharing our 2ww journey together bye for now good uck to us all.


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Morning Girls 

i feel crap today   i cant believe how periody i feel it's only day 2 did you guys feel totally normal at 2 days or periody at all

thx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you dont mind if i join in. i am also on my 2ww and now on day 10 i had some very slight brown discharge this morning hope it isnt A/F And its my embies settling in   .

My hospital has told me not to test untill the 27th this will be day 17 fot me to test but i have been reading up on here and everyone else seems to be testing on day 14   im just slightly confused my embryos were replaced the day after thawing process is this why?

I think everyone feels different debbie121 i know it sound silly but as soon as my embryos were put back i felt really emotional for a few days hope you feel better soon   

                                love and best wishes to all 

                                              vickyxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Vicky - I had a FET on the 9th July, but af is due tomorrow and my clinic said not to test until day 14 which is the 23rd July. Its all very confusing, isn't it.  

I also did a hpt this morning and got a BFN   Feels like I'm going insane.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi jo maybe you just tested to early i hope this is the case and when u test on the 23rd you get the BFP sending you lots of     and a big .

                              good luck


                                      vickyxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the good wishes all.

Debbie 121: sounds like you got really good embryos. Best of luck.

Jo: sorry about the negative test but hopefully it was just too early? Let us know how you get on.

Calendula: sounds like you had really good embies too. Corkers sound like a positive description to me!

best of luck to everyone

x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning everyone

Beachgirl - I am sure it was too early. I got some tests yesterday but didn't use them. I am not even sure I can bring myself to test on Sunday!!!! Feeling very AF today ... very odd. Will leave work early and go for a lie down. Just rest and don't worry too much.   Sending you sticky vibes too - I can't find the smiley. My brain is totally fried and I feel like I am going mad!!!

 and  to all of the new people - I wish you all loads of luck.

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All

It must be something in the air I think as I am feeling despondent still.  There us no real reason for me to feel like this.... just cant help but think that it might not be working however hard I try to think positively.  Was just gonna say that I have not been having many symptoms at all in the last day or two but as I am typing this I have come over dizzy again ... lets hope its a sign to start feeling like something is actually happening eh??
I still have another week to go ... I have a test kit upstairs but I really do not want to use it yet ... I dont think my head could cope with whatever answer it gave me now.... if neg I would be devastated if pos I wouldnt believe it lol.

Hello to all you new people   ... very best of luck with your 2ww 

Love Kate xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Kate   I think it's impossible to get through the 2ww without thinking the worst and assuming it won't work, I doubt there's a single person that hasn't dreaded their test date looming ahead of them....   

I hope the dizzy spells turn out to be a good sign though. BUT ...   do not test! It's far to early and if it came it negative which it probably would at this stage 'cos it's TOO EARLY you'll feel awful   and so unhappy just go with the 'blissful' ignorance for a bit longer! (Or is that painful ignorance?!   ) 

Keeping my fingers crossed   for you though and all you 2ww peeps....    

B xx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks BG ...... Dont fear I have no intention of testing just yet  .

Gonna go for a lie down now.

Speak laters 

Love Kate xx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

hi girls 

got another question i  just workd out when my next period would normally be and it workes out to tomorrow i normally go 26 -27 days day 26 is tomoorw but i only had ET yesterday i wonder if thats why i got aunty flow pains?  sory for being a pain if it wasnt for these mild aunty flow pains it would be so bad.


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm sending you all lots and lots of     perhaps it's because it's early days but i feel very positive today. I'm trying to stay focused on the here and now and let tomorrow wait!

Don't worry Debs I have got some lower back pain today too and I've put it down to all the probing they did on Monday, they told me it might take a few days to heal (I don't know about you but I was in complete agony) and that the change of drugs might make me feel like I was due a period but to just ignore all of it. Easier said than done though eh?

Calendula


----------



## Lozzie12uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope this is the right place to post an still trying to get the hang of this web site.

Went for my third IUI today so I am joing all of the ladies in the 2 week wait, felt quite positive earlier but now am feeling exhausted and am trying not to think about it.

Good luck to all of those awaiting results. 

Lauren
XXXX


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi girls,
      well getting worried now i,ve worked it out that if i have af it will be sat   heres hoping it stays away 4 9 months......
      debbie121 i felt uncomfortable at the begining due to ec and +et was 2days after so doesnt give your body much time to recover.My (.)(.) have grown and hurt +having small twinges in my stomach +tin breath is anyone else having this?my test day is the 27th July      best of look to u all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone....hope you are all ok. I'll catch up with the list and say Hi tomorrow.....DH has been 'fixing' my computer and now i'm too tired and off to bed.

When i say 'fixing' I mean bu**ering about with it for ages and making no difference whatsoever 

Love, luck and 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all welcome to all the newbies ... wont be long before you going   like the rest of us   

Josieanner - I too am worried as mine should be here next Tuesday .. I have incredible sore (.)(.)'s .. so much so I had to sleep in my bra last night and when I woke this morning I went to bathroom to change and wash.. when I took off my bra it bought tears to my eyes... they are soooo sore and soooo swollen ... heres hoping that a good sign and not the drugs.  I have also been having AF type pains ....a bit early for ma as I never normally get them until about 2 days before I due on .... everyone I speak to say that it is a good sign but I am really struggling to get my head round that concept and have almost convinced myself that this cycle hasnt worked for us ..... I am trying sooo hard to stay positive but its difficult .... I had some dizzy / light headed moments yesterday but other than that no other symptoms.

Well sorry if I have cast a horrible negative vibe  ... but funnily enough I'm not feeling down myself so dont you be 

I do wish all of you out there the very best of luck                                   heres lots of sticky vibes for you all 

Lizzy hope you get your pooter sorted soon

Love Kate
xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Good morning girls

I know I shouldn't have done it, but I did a hpt (clearblue digital) and I got a    . I did it because we are going to Ibiza tomorrow and I wanted to know b4 we went. AF is due today and my clinic didn't want me to test until 23rd July.

I rang my clinic this morning and they said that I'm 3 weeks 4 days   I have my scan on the 9th August. I'm really excited but then I think of my m/c's and start to worry again. Still knicker checking   

Good luck to every1 in their 2ww.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Well done Jo jo , enjoy your holiday , my scan is the 7th of august , when you come back you can post on the trimesters board under waiting for 1st scan and go crazy there with the rest of us , enjoy your pregancy , be positive and wishing you a good holiday 

Lisa


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Jo (like I said on MBB!! Just realised this is you!!!)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

B xx


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Had 3 (I'm over 40) put back on Thurs at ARGC. A couple were at blast stage so I'm testing quite early - Sunday 29 July - wish me luck!  

Ex


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning everyone

Welcome to all of the new people, I am wishing you all lots of sticky vibes and   . Good luck with the wait. This site is very good at getting rid of all of your worries and helping you along.

Jo Jo - Congratulations    

Can anyone tell me what would happen if I tested early? I am due on Sunday but it is driving me mad. No real symptons except I do have a slight metalic taste in my mouth and feel a bit sick, but I have been putting this down to nerves!!!

Good luck and lots of love to all

Sam xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam 
I tested around 4 days early and got BFP but faint line , then i tested everyday until "the " test day and still got BFP , when did you have your pregnyl and what have you been on since the 2 ww ( i was on just the cy pessaries ! ) 

you are testing the 23rd arnt you  i think at this stage you can get a positive and it will be real ... but even if it is a BFN then you have three days to go , .

Do you want to test early ?


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi MissyH

I do kind of want to test to know what is going on but .. I am a bit scared too. My test day is 22nd so only 2 days away but it feels like ages. I am currently on Prognova and also Ultragestan so not sure if they will make any difference. Also it is a bit late in the day today to be testing and tomorrow is only one day away from my test date .... It is driving me mad though!!!

Thanks for your help

Sam xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've been on the dreaded 2ww a few times, but this time round decided not to as I get addicted to the site!!!

We had a FET on July 3, test day today and we got a BFP!

I just wanted to say congrats to all those who've also had BFPs this month, but also big hugs for those who haven't. Never give up - we haven't despite the setbacks we've had (and we may still have a few more!), but there's always hope.

Love and hugs to all
Lilac xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

I know it is a bit early but I did a test late this afternoon at about 4.30 and is was a  for me. I am currently in shock and not sure if it is right. Will continue to test but wanted to let you all know.

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

samlamb 

Congratulations love I have been following your messages for the last few days I am so happy for you now relax and enjoy what will be the best 9 months of your life.

wishing you all the luck. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Calendula ~ welcome to the 2ww...what day do you test hun? Oh, thats me not reading properly!! Just seen your testing on the 1st......loads of luck  

Victoria ~ hi, welcome to you too.....sorry you've got to wait so long. Think the clinics just vary in how long they say to wait 

Hi Lauren ~ you're in the right place.....loads of luck to you  

Debbie ~ i think the cramps could be any reason hun....nothing to worry about though 

Jo ~ ignore the test hun....too early to be accurate. Wow, just seen your other post!! Congratulations  Have a lovely time in Ibiza....we went a couple of years ago and it was fab 

Sam ~ i was going to send the   but looks like i'm too late. Congratulations hun.....fabulous 

Lilac ~ thats fantastic....congratulations 

Really good news today!!!

Beachgirl and Paris        for tomorrow!!

Take care all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Elena ~ welcome to you too......i moved you here as this is where you'll find everyone chatting and posting on the 2ww 

Lots of luck to you and your 3 lovely embies 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lizzy -  my AF came Wednesday so it's a negative for me


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Beachgirl, hun i'm so sorry


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Sorry Beachgirl :hugs:

7 Days till I test and thinking it'll be a negative too as not feeling anything much!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy-made review appointment for two weeks time so hopefully get some answers.

Wiccanlady-don't give up, you've got ages to go yet and as you'll read on here symptoms are meaningless.  Good luck.


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks lizzy but A/F came this morning too so its a BFN for me too  
                              
                      good luck too everyone else on there 2ww
                                  love and best wishes
                                            vickyxx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry forgot to say    to all who got a     samlamb i know how hard this 2ww has been for you as i have read quite a few of your posts and i am so glad you got  a  

                                again love and best wishes to all
                                                vickyxx


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi all ,congratulations to samlamb 
sorry 4 the girls who havn,t got a pos this time.
hi debbie 121 how r things going ,im on day 10 now and still no af (.)(.)don,t seem to hurt much today no other signs wish the 27th july would hurry up im getting fed up now just want 2 know .
best wishes to everyone hope all goes well
                            josie


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Vicky, I have just PM'd you.


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi josieanner 

I am feeling a bit better this morning I have got ages to go yet to test on the 1st of august 
I had ET on wednesday which was fine no probs but I had AF pains for the next two days after that so this morning I feel a bit more human.
Hope everything is good with you.

Sorry to all you ladies on here who got negatives  

And congrats to all you who have BFP


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Vicky

Sorry to hear your result, thinking about you.


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

[/colorJust really want to say a huge thank you to you all out there who have kept me relatively sane!!! over the past 2 weeks. I stll can't really believe it and know that I want to test again tomorow just to make sure!!!

Sending lots of       to everyone and good luck for the next few weeks.

To everyone who had a  I am so sorry - I have been there in the past and know how it feels. Try to stay positive and be kind to yourself.

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS SAM*

Here s hoping its my turn next as well as all the others waiting xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you, I have got to test on the 25th July, and I must admit I am feeling a little down in the dumps as I do not have any symptoms yet. Last week my boobs hurt now they don't which I think is a bad sign 
My DH is convinced it has worked and keeps telling me to think positive and everything will be ok, but I am really worried if we get another BPN what we will do. We have had to pay for all our treatment and have spent 10k already this year as the PCT refused funding because I fell pregnant on Clomid last year but M/C at 8 weeks, therefore they say I am not infertile even though we have been ttc for 8 years and this was our only pregnancy.
If it doesn't work there is no more money and my DH will not even consider adoption as a child has got to be his or nothing.

Congratulations to all those with positive results, I pray I join you 
Lisa


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Lisa and welcome to the 2ww... I test on the 26th and its driving me insane.... I have had symptoms come and go and EVERYONE I talk to is convinced I pg but I really cant convince myself... we too are funding ourselves and it is taking a financial toll as I am not working at the mo.  I keep thinking it the drugs that are giving me these symptoms... and I am going insane... I so want to be positive ... I had a really positive day yesterday but have woke up this morning so confused again .... I think maybe I expected to feel differently ... but I feel normal...a little more crazy maybe but thats normal too lol

Heres lots of sticky vibes for you and me hun                                                             

I am normally found in the chat room when I on here so if you want to chat come in and say hello xxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, i'm back on the 2ww.  this is my 4th treatment now and I'm really hoping it works this time...  I'm due to test on Saturday 4th august so still along time to wait...

good luck to all of you

Kehlan


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi girls

Today I have got really mixed feelings - I've felt totally positive up until now but today I just feel numb and anxious. I've still got some slight twinges in my tummy which I'm guessing is left over from the ER and I keep getting my diary out and counting the days down. Am worried that this dark cloud  feeling is a symptom of my A/F looming. Am praying that it is not.  

Big hugs to all those who didn't make it this time, my thoughts are with you.

Congratulations Sam, that's such wonderful news all the best to you and your DH! 

Goodluck to all of those who are testing this week (harrysgal, lisa, josieanna et al.)    

Hello to Kehlan, Lisa and all the new 2 week waiters! 

Calendula


----------



## LucyLou (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Calendula I know exactly how you feel, although I have been pretty anxious the whole 2 weeks. Trying desperately to get on with other things but not really being able to focus. Anyway my waiting is almost over I test tomorrow......I am not feeling very positive today as have the murmurings of stomach cramps which feel rather familiar    It is strange, I thought I would be really glad the waiting will be over soon, but now I am so apprehensive about the result I just feel like ignorance for the moment is bliss....

Anyway, fingers crossed for all of us     Lets hope we get lots of  BFP's this week. 

Lots of luck

LL X

P.S Sam, really pleased about your   , Congratulations! I haven't looked at this thread for a few days and was trying to find you as I knew you were mean't to test the day before me.....but you tested early (very naughty!!) but really happy it was worth it for you


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

May I join you?  Im just about to start the second week of 2ww (first cycle IVF) and will test 31st July or 1st aug depending on how patient I feel at the time!!! 

Am slowly going insane though, mainly due to lack of symptoms and a feeling of needing to press FFWD on all tnhis!! 

Anyone got any good tips for surviving??


 

Tizzy xx


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Lucylou - sending you lots and lots of     and   

I decided to take this week off work because my job is a bit stressful and I didn't think I'd cope with it all but am now beginning to think it might have been a welcome distraction, can anyone tell me how they have got on with their 2ww and work?

Hi Tizzy - There are a couple of us also testing on the 1st August and this is my first IVF cycle too. I've no tips for surviving the 2ww I'm afraid - but at least we can all go   together!

Calendula


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Calendula with previous treatment I just went to work as normal, this time round Ive taken the whole treatment cycle off as I was going   trying to juggle it all and decided that the stress probably wasnt doing me any good    If you are used to being busy then you might find it helps to make lists of things you can do/ get done - replacing stress with satisfaction hopefully!  

Tomorrow's project is for me to albumn up last year's photos - sad but true! 

Tizz x


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi calendula 

I am also a 1st of august tester me and you had ec and et same day was just wondering have you had any symptoms at all since the day after et I havent really felt too great af pains. 
yesterday wasnt too bad just back ache and twinges, today just have back pain and mild af pains and feeling low probley because my actual AF was due yesterday.

Who else is testing on aug the 1st? and how do you feel.

good luck to us all.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I am also testing on Aug 1st!!!!!!!

This is my 2nd IVF; had 6 IUI's before that.

Had ET transfer on Weds, and hadn't left the house until today...


Have been out of the house today!!!! And it was sunny! Went to church and then lunch with 2 friends, and then a different friend with a dog came and we went for a walk and sat in a beer garden. Heaven.  

Am about to book a short break over to see a mate in N Ireland for 2 days after I get my result. We are going to go to a place called Tory Island, the Northern most point of Ireland and an island where they have their own King! I thought if I'm pg it will be a lovely break, if I'm not, it gives me something positive to focus on. Hope it's a good idea....

Take care and  all

xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

boduia and deb

Im testing 1st Aug and ET was last Mon.  I had sore boobs and cramping for a few days but now really all I notice is occasional cramping.  I have had a few light-headed spells but dont know if that's anything related!

 

Tizz xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vicky ~ i'm so sorry your AF came......look after yourself 

Beachgirl ~ huge luck for your review hun 

Lisa ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you. So unfair about the funding.....i really hope it works out for you 

Kehlan ~ welcome back  What tx are you having hun......i've forgotten!

Tizzy ~ hi there......i think the only way to survive is to stay on FF all day  The ladies here will stop you from going too loopy!

Bodia ~ welcome back to you too......sounds like you had a great day and the break sounds fab 

LucyLou ~ all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow  

Hope eveyone's doing ok......love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

Please may I join you?  I am currently on day 4 of my 2ww - due to test on 1st August having just had IUI.  It's only day 4 and I am getting tetchy & anxious already.  I have had IUI before back in 2004 and wasn't nearly so bad then about waiting.  I have had cramping since my basting last Wednesday but this has stopped today - not sure if that is a good sign or not - I didn't get cramping last time with my positive or negative cycles.

Anyway, look forward to chatting to keep me sane!

Minkey x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Minkey, I'm only a couple of days behind you - I got basted on Friday.  So it looks like we're in this together.

LizzyB, My treatment is DIUI, 4th attempt.

Hello to all of you I havent mentioned by name.

love
Kehlan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh great Kehlan, good luck     !


----------



## LucyLou (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Well I have some strange results....it is officially a   for me ...BUT the party hasn't started yet as apparently my HCG levels are only just above the 'pregnant' mark...either I have implanted late so testing too early...or I could be loosing it already (I have been there before). I have a follow up blood test on Wednesday so will be more confident of my result then.  So for the time being I feel I am in limbo and not sure what to think.

Nothing in life is simple!!

Hope you are all keeping sane today  

LL
XX


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi LucyLou,
You must try and rest, stay positive and I am sure you will be ok    
It can take up to 12 days for an embryo to implant so I am sure thats all thats causing your low reading.

Hi Harrysgal,
Thanks for your message, I too had a 7 cell Grade 1, and 5 cell Grade 2 put back, just hope they stick around and no AF. Getting very anxious about testing on Wednesday, I hope I can wait that long  
Take Care
Lisa X


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi everyone, well the   came to me this time .gutted!!! so its starting all over again hopefully 2nd attempt on iui in 2weeks, thank god for this site some peopll you talk  to just have no idea what we go through. congrats to all  !!! and sending  to everyone else on two week wait..


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Minkey 

I too had ET on Wednesday and will test on the 1st of Aug i have had period pain cramping the whole time too my symptoms have been
period pains, 
twinges, 
toilet every 5 Min's 
back ache right at the base of the spine (haven't even been bending or anything) 
horrible indigestion at night 
obviously sore boobs
absolutely can not sleep (but thats due to nerves)
but this morning i woke up feeling better so was able to do some cleaning and cooked a quick dinner for later. The 2ww is quite hard try to take mind off things but it is impossible we have got 9 days to test feels like forever keep in touch let us know how you get on in your 2ww.   

Hi vella49 so sorry to hear AF came I know whats it's like been there too take care of yourself  
xx


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Room for a small one?

I had 2 good embies put back on FET Friday 13 July ( I know Friday 13th!) with St Marys in Manchester.

I am now going bonkers on the 2ww 

I also started with cramps yesterday, so am now paranoid not worked or that I need to rest to ensure it works ok.

I found this website on google today, which has lots of feedback on early pregnancy cramping, which reassured me a bit.
http://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp

Anyway I decided to stay at home take it easy and try to ignore the early test demon which is nagging at the back of my mind!

Told to test Monday 30 July, which seems an age away!!!!!

Time takes so long............

Chelle


 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all of the congratulations. I have my first scan in 2 weeks and I still don't really "feel" pregant. No sore boobs just a slight metalic feeling in my mouth. All very odd.

I just wanted to say Good Luck to eveyone. I hope you all get BFP's.

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
                    I'm halfway thro my 2ww, I test on the 28th july. I'm trying to keep my feelings neutral to the outcome, my way of softening the blow if it's BFN. I've had sore(*)(*) but thats gone and my stomach is achy some days then nothing. I am considering testing early just to get it over with, but not sure what test to buy, Any suggestions?
  I've been reading all ur messages   to everyone with BFPs , And   to all the BFNs.
      
            Good Luck to all those still waiting,
                                                            Claire
                                                  ----------X---------


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Cupcake,

im at St Marys, how are you finding it compared to going private..?

Tracie


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello all fellow 2WWs!!!

I'm very new to this site, and I too had ET last Wednesday, so I test on the 1st August too!!

I felt grim until today as well - aches and pains, a bit of nausea, off colour and definitely not myself, but woke today feeling the best I've felt since the day before EC!

My boobs are sore, but I can deal with that.

This is my first experience of IVF.

Fingers crossed to all for your forthcoming tests

Claire


----------



## deany (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi I'm in 2ww country too! I test on 30th July but not sure if it's worked as I started spotting yesterday and brownish discharge and now have period like pains all day today. It's so good to be able to be with people who understand and don''t mind if you are feeling less than positive! I rang the clinic but the Dr there said don't worry and just wait to do the test!  As if spending the whole day yesterday crying my eyes out thinking it hasn't worked, and then he says dont worry! Men they don't know what its like to be going through all this!!!! Goodness and we haven't even got to the testing stage yet and it's all been trauma after having 14 eggs and 12 fertilised I felt so positive then, seems like a lifetime not 7 days!  And to top it all had to come back to work today!
Good luck for everyone who is waiting!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Deany,

Its certainly ok to feel like that!  2ww is pergatory!  

The spotting may have been implantation tho - you never know!  

Tizz


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck to you all

14 eggs and 12 fertilised - wow!!!!

I had 6 eggs and 1 went back in. None worth freezing, so I'll have to start again if this doesn't work.

I think people vary so much in their symptons, their egg collections and so on, that there is no 'norm' to measure ourselves against - I guess we are all learning together, but it is nice to know there are others out there in the same boat. I have friends who have been through IVF in the past, but I don't know anyone who is currently going through it.

Claire


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

At least it not just me testing next weekend..... The 2ww rollercoaster ride of emotions - Stop! I want to get off now!!! I  dont cry, I just watch the pet rescue programmes and have a little empathic watering of the eyes.....

Tracieb - hi  We initially spent about £8k at the private MFS clinic, when we got to the top of the NHS waiting list and transferred to St Marys we were pretty worried about starting to get to know a new team and routines etc... But we have found St Marys to be very supportive and we feel really comfortable under treatment with them.  

Chelle


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi all ,
    im on day 11 but on sat passed a small clot of blood   feeling very down havn,t passed any blood since so am still praying 4 a   on friday .my boobs still hurt not sure if this is a good sign +having the odd twinge in my stomach .
best of look 2 u all


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all 2ww's

I'm on the   with the rest of you girls.  
Had ET today .

Good luck   

Caroline xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Seems there's a whole army of us testing on Aug 1st. Don't know about anyone else, but this feels like the slowest 2ww I have ever been on!!!!!!  

Cupcakes -   We were on our last 2ww together.   Sorry to read what happened to you hun. Hoping for some   this time. How are you doing>

 all,

xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Bodia,

You are not wrong - this is much worse than last time, the waiting is awful.  Last night I tossed & turned in bed, everytime I closed my eyes I could se a pregnancy test with Not Pregnant in the window   

It's great to have all this support.

Minkey x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies

Room for another 2ww'er over here I hope!  I am 6 days post transfer (2 out of 5 of our frosties survived - a 4 cell and a 7 cell were replaced).  

Deany and Cupcake - we are testing on the same day!!!  I have to attend the clinic for bloods but think I will then do an HPT at home as you have to wait till 4pm for the bloods result (which was AGONY last time!!)  

I've started a 2ww diary today if anyone is interested in taking a look.  

Lovely to meet you all and I will pop back tomorrow!


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Minkey - they say you dream in opposites. 

Lets hope that's true for you. 

Good luck hun. 

Trish


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can I join the July/August 2WW too please.  

I had ET on 18th July and am due to test on 30th July.  But I already feel it has failed and I'll get a BFN.  Don't know why I feel that, I've had constant cramps since ET, swollen boobs and the occasional tingly nipples.  Womb feels very heavy - if that makes sense.  But apart from that - nothing.  No implantation bleed or any indication of it happening.  The waiting is driving me MAD  

Today I've woken up with a stinking cold and feeling awful so am hoping to persuade DH to let me spend the day at home rather than going into work (we run our own business and are in the middle of a premises move so are really busy).

Good luck to all


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello everyone!

This week is going to be the slowest of my life! I have been keeping busy though and yesterday succeeded in not thinking about it all too much - then this morning felt guilty that I hadn't, that in some way not thinking about it might make a difference, which is ridiculous. I have no symptoms at all really. No soreness, no lower back pain, no cramping, even most of the twinges have stopped (and I'm sure they were just a result of the egg collection).  

I bought a test kit yesterday - first response because it says you can test four days early (I know I shouldn't but it will be so tempting). I really wish I hadn't bought it - it makes the waiting even harder.

Going crazy

Cal.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Cal - dont give in!! You will never feel fully convinced of the result, so its not worth it!  What about giving it to DH to 'look after' until test day (which appears to be 1st Aug fpr most everyone  ).

To be honest, Im not feeling that hopeful either - really sorry for tmi but I've started to get some 'tenderness' in the vaginal area which for me is a bit AF-suspicious (I would be very interested to know if anyone else has had that in the past as it worries me a bit!).  But you never can tell, my body doesnt feel like its mine at the mo  

Good luck all

Tizz x


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

and good morning 

My cramping has eased off (good or bad sign I do not know!) have a bit of a swelly belly and felt a little bit sicky this morning.... psychosomatic symptoms or a good sign.... am convinced I have convinced myself I am pregnant... then am totally convinced I am just pre menstrual? 

Vella -  So sorry to hear your news, I know how horrid it is, keep the faith, it takes a good few goes for some of us.

Bodia - Lets hope we get results this time round 
Josleanner - Hang on till your test day hun .....  
LucyLou - Great news congratulations 

Testing around the same time....

25th Lisa Mcfarlane 
28th Misstattoo 

30th Cupcake 
30th Deany 
30th Diane1965 
30th Locket 

1st Bodia 
1st Debbie121 
1st Minkey 
1st Tizzywizz 

Calendula / Wannabemum07 / ClaireL65 / Kehlan - When do you test?

Anyone else? 

Its going to be so hard not to test early, I know we are not supposed too, but I need to get out of limbo land!!!

            

  

Chelle


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi cupcake,

I test 1st Aug,  plenty of time to go banans then  

 

Tizz xx


----------



## debbie2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi
Can I join the fun HAHAHA 
I test on 3rd Aug. no symptoms at all feel totally normal.
CAL am totally with you on the feeling guilting for forgetting for a while.
Luv debs


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi girls 

Wow theres alot of us testing around about the same time lets all hope to make a record by all getting BFP now wouldn't that be soooo kool
anyway woke up today feeling negative again probably cause i had slight AF pains and in my back and bit down my legs which is normal I normally have my periods around day 26-27 it is now day 30 so about 4 days late which the drugs are supposed to do anyway but thats why when I feel AF I get really frightend i totally go into myself and don't move till it passes   I feel a bit better at the moment apart from 
Feeling these kind of sick waves come over me followed by a severe heat wave too it started yesterday and can last up to about an hour it is actually really intense the sick feeling and it can catch me totally off guard like when I am not even thinking about my treatment but I don't physically get sick just feel it I am not taking that as any kind of sign though as I know after all the treatment were all on were bound to get all sorts of feelings, 
My boobs are less sore now 
I still have to lie in a funny position cause abdomen feels bloated like something heavy is on it or summin (weired) 
lol   my urine has turned a deep yellow too noticed that yesterday (don't know what thats about)

Anyway had my ramble I got 8 days to go yet hope I get there and all you guys with me too


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow it's going to be a busy few days with all those tests!

Cal - first response tests are good, they are my favourite & I too have one tucked in my knicker drawer ready!  When I got my BFP before I tested the night before and got a positive - I lay awake all night thinking it would be negative by the morning because I had tested early    It wasn't - but please don't test early - it can give you a wrong result & only messes with your head  

Tizzywizz - try not to be negative - you never know    (says she who could have written that post herself!)

I always get very sore boobs about a week before AF arrives, which should be Monday & no sign of them yet, but I am not always 28 days so it could just be that AF will arrive late this month so no sore boobs yet - OMG this analysing is horrible    


   to everyone!

Minkey x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Chelle

my test date is 1st August

Claire


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly i want to say   to the ladies who have had a BFN this passed couple of days.

I had FET this morning i had 1 x 10 cell, and and 1x 8 cell put back where they belong today, test date 9th August.

You might be able to help me with something, they were both 4 cell when they were thawed, is it normal to go on that big (10)

Any way good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days....

tracie


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Very weird day - loads of funny twinges. Boy this is definately messing with my head now. It's like everything is a sign or not a sign or could be a sign......

Roll on the 1st August - Positive day today though   probably due to the twinges - No other signs whatsoever though...

DH has taken guard of the testing kit which is good- but he's never really been any good at hiding stuff but at least it gives me 10 extra minutes (of frantic searching) to talk myself out of it...

Cal.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vella* ~ i'm sorry the witch got you hun......good luck for your next cycle 

Hi *Minkey and Claire* ~ welcome to the thread....there's loads of Aug 1st testers!!

Hi *Cupcake* ~ welcome to you too.......if you look on page one of this thread you'll find the 2ww list with everyone testing on it  Don't worry about cramps.....there's a great thread on here about cramps very reassuring. Here's the link to it:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Deany, Diane, Debbie, Tracie, Locket and Caroline* ~ welcome to you too ~ fingers crossed  What day do you test Caroline?
*
Hi Misstattoo* ~ think most people tend to go for Clearblue or First Response.....do i need to send the   hun 

*Thanks Kehlan* 

*Lucy* ~ thats great news.....i hope your levels are ok tomorrow hun  

*Tholeon and Lisa* ~ everything crossed for you both tomorrow too  

*Sam* ~ so exciting about your scan....hope the time flies 
*
Hi Lisa, Debbie, Josieanner, Bodia, Cal and Tizz*.....hope you are all doing ok.

Wow, there's loads of new people on here.....yey!! Huge luck to you all 
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi all,
      i had a small bleed on sat so i tested today and got a pos carn,t believe it am due for test on friday at the hospital


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations!  You must be over the moon.  Here's    for your confirmation on Fri!

Tizz x


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations Josieanner - that's brilliant news    

Cal.


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi all 
bad day i done a knicker check about an hour ago cause i felt like AF was coming and i have the brown discharge which is what i always get before AF i know this is'nt implantation my body is giving all the  signs for AF i think its all over i feel awfull and gutted  only 6 days post et too.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*sounds very much like embie is trying to implant hun - keep positive *


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Lizzy B    r not required this time, AF arrived today. I had a feeling the little blighters hadn't held on.  Not sure what my next step wiil be,  Advice greatly appreciated


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Claire, i'm really sorry to hear that hun 

Sending much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanx LIzzyB , I wish i'd found this site when i first started tx,  i don't feel so alone anymore. 
  Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting.  Sending out   to all.


----------



## patsy7 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzy and everyone on the dreaded 2 ww  


I had a strange result as well, got a BFP on Mon after I started bleeding- have to test in 1 more wk- it's killing me!! I think it is all over as bleeding quite heavy now but hey ho I m praying for a miracle. Any advice from anyone would be welcomw.

I also had a chemical pregnanc on my 2nd attempt.

Keep positive and all the very best

Love Patsy


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi debbie121,
                hang on in there ,i thought af was coming on day 7 did have a bleed but then stopped and i got a pos today it could be implant sign    just take it easy 4 a few days   to you and everyone else in the 2wk wait


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

thankyou josieanner 

I appreciate your post i dont have any pain now but feel terrible but trying to stay positive too congrats on your bfp hope we all 2w waiters follow.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Debbie I agreee, it could be implantation - the timing would be spot on!  Second half of 2ww is ghardest - hold on!  

Miss tatoo - very srry.  Give yourself time and hopefully the direction you wish to go in may become clearer.  It may be too difficult to weigh up whether you want to for more treatment right now.

BD to all

Tizzywizz xx


----------



## Threllers (Dec 2, 2006)

I have   after IVF at the Lister in London.

  for everyone on the forum.


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP!     

Good luck to anyone who is still waiting to test   


Can I join you thread I am testing on 5th August. 

I am only 5 days into my two week wait and finding it hard. I only had one fertilised egg, so only one was put back. 

I have felt so positive until yesterday when I started to get pains (Ihave endo and it was like my general endo shooting pains). This has made me feel quite negative and I am finding it hard to pick myself up again. 

Fingers crossed for us all and a bit of        

Nicky


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks lizzy I didnt know you were keeping a list of all our dates on the first page of this thread, Thanks! 

Hi Bunnylover/Nicky  Welcome!!!! We are all going bonkers here waiting and twinging so you are in good company!!! 

Threllers and Josieanner -    congratulations!!!!

Misstattoo -  Its so unfair, I know how much it hurts.  
Have you spoken to your clinic? 
If its any use, after I had a few BFNs in a row I started to see the clinic counsellor to get a fresh perspetive and I wish I had gone earlier as she was great.
Although I love them dearly and they want to help me as much as they can, friends and family just do not understand the medical or emotional stuff with fertility treatment, half the time I end up telling them about what the medical procedures are! At least a fertility counsellor knows what your talking about medically and you can get onto the real issues without confusing them as they usually have seen hundreds of others in the same boat!

Patsy7 -   
Would be best to give your clinic a call and take their advice, I would say to take it easy until your test date - it aint over till its over....keeping fingers crossed for you hun.

Lisa how did you get on? 

Me today =        

 to us all!!!!  

    


Chelle


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I did test this morning at 5am (I could not wait anylonger) I got a BFP !!!
I still can't believe it and I am trying not to get too excited as I m/c at 7-8 weeks last time I was pregnant but I pray this time they will stick around.

I am sorry to those who did not get the result we all deserve, keep trying, don't give up, 3rd time lucky for me!
Take Care
Lisa X


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Lisa!!!!!! 

I m/c at 7 weeks last time too, I so understand the fear!   Fingers crossed they hold in there!   all the best for your scan.

chelle


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Cupcake,

I have just had my 2nd FER at StMarys, could i ask you how were your embies...
Mine are 1x10 cell 1x 8 cell.....

Good Luck


----------



## LucyLou (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know, although a tested positive on Monday but with VERY low HCG levels....It is now a   for me as clearly the little one was just not right this time  

Off on holiday this afternoon so just going to take it easy for a while.....

Wishing all of you still waiting lots of     and    

See you on the next 2WW

LLxx


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi 

Lou -       I know how painful it is, enjoy your holiday and good luck for next time.

Tracie B
Previously at MFS ( as you can see from my profile) I had quite a few natural cycle FER with good grade embies and no success. This may have been due to hydrosalphinx fluid build up behind the tube and then leaking into the uterus stopping implantation? 

Last FER at st marys was with medication and I had 2 put back one was about a 2 cell and one was a bit better I think a 4/6  cell and  I got BFP!!!! Amazing.... but I m/c at 7 weeks.

I decided to have tubal surgery to chop the tube so no fluid could leak through and hopefully increase implantation chances ongoing.

For this FER we had 5 embies left in the freezer and we decided to thaw them all and choose the best to put back - We put back 2 good even 8 cell embies with no fragmentation.

So fingers crossed!!!!!! 


chelle


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Chelle,

They sound great!!  

Best of luck!!

Tracie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

LucyLou - So sorry for you.  . Have a relaxing holiday you deserve it.

Caroline xxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanx cupcake, haven't spoken to clinic yet, Hubby and i are thinking about trying another clinic next year maybe abroad, it's amazing the lengths us girls will go to....treatment in the sun sounds good to me.
 to everyone.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

misstattoo - So sad for you .  Be kind to yourself.  .

Love Caroline xxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello again

so sorry to hear some of you have had bad news over the past few days; my thoughts are with you.

for those who have had good news - congrats, and take care of yourselves.

I am now half way through my 2ww and had slight spotting last night and this morning - I thought it must be AF, but it's very slight, and then I read from your postings that it may be implantation bleeding, so I am keeping positive. My boobs are really sore at the moment, and my lovely dog managed to jump up at me last night placing his paws firmly on each boob - BIG OUCH!!!

Are any of you at the Bridge Centre in London? They have been very good to me and I would recommend them. They are a bit of a trek from where I live, but it's only 45 mins on the train and my hubby works near there, so it makes it easier all round.

Claire


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

Hia

I'm on day 12 of my 2ww. For the 2nd time in 2 days i've got the signs of a migraine starting, (eyes doing strange things) Does anyone know of this being s symptom of anything or do you think its the medication. I've had DE.

Thanks

Tweeter


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Threllers - congratulations on your BFP!! I am at The Lister too!

Josieanner & Lisa - congratulations to you too! Great to have all this positive news























LucyLou & Misstattoo - sorry to hear about your BFN's 

ClaireL65 - we are indeed half way! I have no symptoms at all now - all my cramping as stopped, so who knows what is happening, sounds like you could well of had implantation bleeding so that could be good! - this time next week we will both know for sure x

Hello to everyone else









Minkey x


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Tweeter

If its any use, I have had really bad headaches like a migrane starting when I have been on the IVF Hormone injections with Buserelin and also when I had the large HCG injection to mature my eggs - it could be a shift in your hormones? Which could be a good sign? 
If you start to feel really unwell though I would advise you speak to your clinic

Hey Minkey where did you get those funky cheerleaders and the Hello smiley from!!!??  

chelle


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

LucyLou ~ i'm so sorry.......take good care of yourself. Many hugs 

Debbie ~ keep hoping hun......it could be implantation  

Claire ~ good luck for your future tx.......sun sounds good 

Patsy ~ i'm sorry you have had bleeding.....i really hope it works out for you hun  

Claire ~ ouch, nothing like a bouncy dog when you've got sore (o)(o) 

Tweeter ~ hi there, welcome. Not sure about the migraines but i'm sure hormones flying everywhere probably have something to do with it. Good luck for Fri  

Hi Bunnylover ~ welcome to the thread  Try not to worry too much about the pains......could be a good sign  

No problem Cupcake....i should probably remind people it's there more often!!

Josie ~ fab news hun....looking good for Friday 

Congratulations Threllers....be very happy and healthy 

Lisa ~ congratulations to you too.......wishing you a very healthy pg 

Kate ~ good luck for your test tomorrow       

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi all 
bad day   caught up with me just 7 days post ET and it is a proper period   quite heavy too havto still take test on 1st of aug but i know the outcome oh well maybe on my third try i will get better luck thx for all the support.

cograts to all the BFP and sorry for all the  BFN and goodluck to all the 2wwers.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Debbie121

Sorry so hear your news. Hope you're ok, well you probably aren't that good at all are you....I went through the same thing last week and it's devastating.

Thinking of you and maybe we'll be cycling together next time.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Harrysgal

Just popping in to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow, I read you had a bit of a scare this morning but I hope it all leads to a big fat positive tomorrow!

          

Take care, B xx


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Debbie 121 - I know how painful it is.......

 

Hope things are better for your next go...

chelle


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Debbie121 I'm so sorry for your sad news  .  Be kind to yourself.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Debbie, I was so sorry to read your post, my thoughts will be with you over the coming days. 



Take some time out hun, be kind to yourself, and let your DH look after you.

Love Calendula x


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all

Debbie121 really sorry you didnt get a BFP  i too started A/F at the beginning of this week and got a BFN   hope you are feeling well.

Good luck to all on 2ww hope you all get some good news over the next couple of weeks   cant wait to see some .

                      Love and best wishes 
                              Vickyxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Debbie,

Sorry ti hear re BFN.  Hope the greay cloud lifts soon and you acn look forward to planning your next steps.

Tizz xx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Just to let you know it was a BFN for us today.. but hey thats life... its  not the end of the world... or the end of our journey.... We have appointment booked for Monday 20th August to discuss tx in September with FET 

Hope you all well ... I am going to enjoy a well earned southern comfort and lemonade 

Love Kate xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

HarrysGal-sorry to hear it wasn't successful, good that you are being positive even though you must feel down.

Good luck with appt and positive vibes for your FET.

x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Kate I've been looking out for your post all day, I am SO sorry. 

Please don't loose that PMA however hard.
I hope your body quickly recovers and the 20th comes round soon, enjoy your drink tonight I think you've earned it sweetie.
B xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Everyone,

Tweeter - the smilies are from bestsmilie.com  

Big hugs to Debbie121 & Harrysgal on your bad news - enjoy the Southern Comfort HarrysGal, youe deserve it 

Hope everyone else is OK - nothing really to report here.

Minkey x


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry to those who got negatives, big hugs to you all     

Apart from peeing for Britain and terrible cramping, nothing has changed for me.  I've got a terrible cold so am chilling out on the sofa.

I hope everyone is okay and look forward to some good news.


----------



## debbie2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry to hear of the bfn and congrates to BFP.
I am now day 8 and apart from sorry teeth doing okay.
Luv debs


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi everyone

I have been going through it I tell you, since yesterday had AF with pains terrible diarrhea headaches feeling sick but not be sick just generally awful and the worst thing is I still have to take the cyclogest and wait till the 1st of Aug a whole week to do my hpt to get my BFN before clinic will see me. 
still cant believe I got   so early rotton ol witch  
thx for all your support girls   for everyone left on 2ww
 for all with BFN


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am on my 2ww and on day4 test date on 9th August!!

Feeling pretty normal at mo and feeling pos too.  Well apart from the what if it doesnt work moments....

This is my first IUI and really finding this site helping me.  So many women out their going through the same thing!! 

So lots of fairy dust and hugs to you all... And big hugs to those with BFN's.....

Nova


----------



## calendula (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am feeling an extreme need to test. My test date is the 1st August and I  am a mess. I'm so anxious about it. I can't leave it until Wednesday, do the test and then just head on into work, that's insane. I've basically talked myself into testing early - I feel now it's just a matter of when. I'm going to try to hold out until the weekend at least.

Nothing to report, stomach cramps a plenty but I'm beginning to think that the Cyclogest and Duphastron are responsible for these, no other symptoms as such to report. I'm going completely  but apart from that the days are relentlessly long at the mo.

Sorry to hear about the BFN's

Debbie - Thinking of you, and sorry to hear how ill you've been. I hope that Wednesday rather than drawing a close to this chapter, opens a new one for you - and that your next cycle works out.

Harrysgal - Wishing you the best of luck for September. Be kind to yourself for now 

Goodluck to all the other 2ww'ers

Love Calendula


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning Guys

Can I join you?? I am one week into the 2ww of a FET. I will be testing 5th August.

It is driving me nutty I got no symptoms other than the usual ones that are probably caused by the cyclogest !! Sore boobs, AF pains and large veiny boobs !!

Good luck to you all  and looking forward to getting to know you all

Take Care

Sarah x


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi

Hope it's ok if join you.

Driving myself mad looking for symptoms!  I've read on lot's of posts and in the voting room that ladies who had AF cramps went onto to have BFP.
I test on the 6th August and have no cramps.  I just have a sore throat!!
But, what I'd really like to know is what would cause cramps in the 2ww?

Hope you can advise!

Jo
x


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

for all the bfns, we will get there in the end, keep the faith  

chelle


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

sorry for all the anxiety here, Debbie121 I wouldnt have written that post myself in terms of the feelings, (not much symptoms) - juist feel its a bit pointless having to drag this all out til next week for the inevitable!

On a lighter note, I hope this will at least raise a smile for some of you.  Lying in bed last night I had just inserted cylcogest and then had a very strange convo with DP, culminating in much hysterical laughter from both of us - what happens? You guess it, cyclogest starts moving in reverse!!!!   That's not the worst, had to stick no 2 in, and same thing happens all over again as DP cannot supress his laughter nor me mine!  

Only way I could number three to stay the course was by banishing him to the spare room!!!!  

Maybe you just had to be there, right?   

BD to all - keep your chins up!

Tizz xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Tracie x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh Tizz - that is hilarious!!! I've been joking with my DH about that happening - sometimes it does try to make a bid for freedom!!

I'm feeling really off colour today and I have a few AF symptoms (I won't go into the details), but I have a feeling that I will be a BFN when I test on Wednesday as I reckon AF is on her evil way 

I'll try to keep positive tho as I guess there's not much I can do.

Claire


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I am not feeling positive today either - my boobs are really sore today - my classic "AF is on it's way" symptom     It's going to be a BFN for me this month for sure  

Minkey x


----------



## debbie2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,
Seems like everyone is low on pma today. I blame the weather  
I'm day 9 and my only symptoms sore teeth (not sorry as last post  ) have gone away.
JO Cramps in 2ww may be your uterus muscle reacting to all the drugs or burrowing embies. Hope your sore throat shifts.
Luv Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Debbie* ~ i'm sorry you are having to go through this hun 

*Kate* ~ sorry to see your news too. Take care hun and much luck for your frostie 

*Hi Nova, Joanne and Sarah* ~ welcome to the thread......lots of luck  

*Hi Cal* ~ try hold out as long as you can hun, just so you know you can trust the result ((((hugs))))

*Tizz* ~ thats so funny 

Big hugs and  all round   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Forgot sorry......Tweeter, how did you get on today. Hope it was good news  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well day 5 and only symptom i have had is a dull ache in my left side.  Think i might have overdone it today... trying to keep pos and not read too much into it...  So will be a good girl   and take it easy for the rest of the wk-end!!!

Hello to the other newbies and thanks to everyone else for such a lovely welcome.....

Nova


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been a naughty girl and now I'm paying the price    We tested today and got a BFN.  I have a feeling it is all over anyway as I no longer have sore boobs or running to the loo all the time.  So I've cried and resigned myself to confirmation on Monday that I have failed.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

hi everyone.  I still have a week to go before I test and I'm starting to go mental. I'm fantasising about those early test kits and trying to restrain myself.  

I am absolutely desperate for some symptons but theres absolutely nothing.

Feeling a big negative at the moment.

Kehlan


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, please will you add me to your list as I am currently on the 2ww and am due to test on 8th August(icsi) Thank's Sharon.


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Everone, I was ere in 2005,First attempt at icsi and got a   ,However sadly had a miscarriage at 5mnths,This is our 2nd attempt at icsi,Got 6 Fretilised eggs ,@2 Grade 2 Transferred on 25th July,Managed to get 3 Frosties, I am due to test on 8th August and I am sending tons of baby dust to you all,Good-Luck and Fingers crossed.


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lizzy - please can I also be added on. I am now due to test on the 10th August... 

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Glad my pessary story raised a few giggles   

Just wanted to wish everyone here a  sprinkling of BD on their 2ww!

Tizz x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well on to day 6 and all is well... Feeling pretty good today, dull ache gone think it was that i had over done it yesterday and have taken it easy today.  Saw my beautiful Godson Joe and took my puppy Sadie for a walk. Sadie is done in and has slept all afternoon only waking to be feed.... hard life being a puppy!!!   

Tizz- loved the story, have thought it could happen thats why i leave my "little white torpedoes" until i am about to turn light off, so DH can't make me laugh.  My nurse told me to only use half of one so i have to break it into two, something about the drug dosage i was on before... 

Kehlan - hang in there babe, its a mad thing we are doing to ourselves, try to keep pos..... 

Blueeyes/Sharon - Good luck I am testing the day after you!!!  Fingers crossed it will be our month!!! I am sending you some bubbles to make you lucky!! 

Amanda- good luck !!!!! I am sending you some bubbles to make you feel lucky too. 
Loads of pos vibes and fairy dust to you all.... 

Nova


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Diane ~ you're too early hun, there's still time for things to change.....everything crossed for you  

Kehlan (((hugs)))

Hi Sharon ~ welcome to the thread  What an awful thing to go through hun, i'm so sorry about your m/c......huge luck for you  

Amanda ~ hi and welcome to you too 

Hi Nova ~ what puppy have you got? Sounds like she's got it easy there 

Hi Tizz ~ sending babydust to you too 

Hope everyone's doing ok.....Elena, good luck for tomorrow   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Everyone,

Hi Nova - I am having IUI too,testing on the 1st - good luck to you   

Calendula - have you tested yet - don't!!  Leave it as long as possible to be sure you will get the right result - I know how you feel though, I am dying to test now.    to you

Hi Sarah30, Joanne3, Blueeyes & Amanda - welcome & good luck   

ClaireL65 - be positive hun    (says she who is definitely not!)

Kehlan -     for you too

Tizzywizz -    at your story

Diane - hugs, please test again though on the date you should have done, you never know  

Hope everyone else is well, my boobs are still very sore so not looking hopeful but did get a funny indigestion thing after lunch today which made my think as the only time I have ever had it before was when I was pregnant with my little girl - looking for any ray of hope now can you tell   

Minkey x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Minkey - fingers crossed it will be our month!!!!

Lizzy B she is a Weinmarnier puppy! Will try and put a pic of her on my profile!! She has been lying on me all night snoring her head off!!! Oh how much easier life would be to be a puppy!!!!

night all 

Nova


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies - I know there are a few of us testing tomorrow and I just wanted to say good luck to all - mine will be a blood test at the clinic in the morning then an agonising wait until 4pm when I ring for the result.  No HPT's for me    

GOOD LUCK GIRLS


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Can I join you please?  this is our first go at ICSI and we had our ET yesterday. We are due to test on the 9th August!  DH is not letting me do anything at the moment but I'm sure it will soon wear off   We both found it very emotional whe we saw our little embies yesterday on the screen before they put them back.

Icky

xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

love

Kehlan


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Good Luck to all those who are testing tomorrow    

Good Luck to anyone that has an important day coming up whether it be EC / ET etc.   

     

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Good luck everyone, it's going to be a busy few days      

Minkey x


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi all 

Hmmmm, well I did test and it came up BFN       

Am a bit confused, as last week I had v bad nausea and exhaustion just like i had when i had a bfp last time? Maybe it worked last week for a little while?

Am speaking to my clinic today....

I am disappointed..... of course..... but I am going to keep trying......

Good luck to you if you are testing this week.....



lol

Chelle


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Chelle,

Was today your official test date??

Im so sorry to hear about your BFN, stay strong!

Love

Tracie


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Chelle, so sorry to hear your bad news.  I really hope it works for you next time.  I had alot of nausea on my last cycle and was convinced it had worked but AF arrived bang on time, I was gutted (it was my birthday as well to make things worse)

I'm on day 11 of the 2WW.  Yesteday and today I've had a dull ache in my lower right side - probably does not mean anything at all, but you know what its like, the slightest little twinge and you start worrying.

not due to test until saturday, will be climbing the walls by then, especially since I have to go to work on test day.

good luck to everyone testing and those who are still waiting....

Kehlan


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi CHelle,
Sorry to hear your BFN but glad to see you are not thinking of giving up the ghost!  Good luck for future treatment!

Tizz x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Cupcake - so sorry to hear about your BFN. thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Cupcake - so sorry about your BFN  

Two more days for me & I am going insane    Still got that funny heartburn thing which I am really hoping is a positive sign.  No sign of AF today.

Minkey x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

No symptoms for me 

The only very, very strange thing happening to me is the most awfull nightmares, i had 1 Friday, then a different 1 on Sat, and a different one again last night, whats all that about!! Never had them before!!!  

Best Wishes to everybody...

Tracie x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Tracie 

I have been having weird dreams as well, I wouldn't say they are nightmares although going on holiday and only having packed tops   Just haope it never comes true!

xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Tx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Although so many people have seen my "bits" a few more wouldn't matter 

xxx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

BFN for us       Taking time to gather our thoughts as totally devastated at the moment.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test
xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Diane.  Hope you and DP can comfort each other and eventually come to decisions you are happy with.

Tizz x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

So sorry Diane my heart goes out to you 

xxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Everyone ,Just to let you know I light a candle everyday ,Hopefully to get us all through this 2wk dreaded wait,I am sorry to be telling you all this but my last attemt at icsi in 2005 worked  ,Sadly I had a miscarriage on our 1st night on a cruise when I was 5 months pregnant,(Early -Full Blown Labour)The reason I am posting this is because I ate brazil nuts daily and pineapple juice(not concentrated),I did absolutely nothing from the day of ET till the sad day. This time I was told to walk about to get the blood flowing and was severely warned that the pineapple juice could have started me in labour last time and that we should NOT be eating any nuts during this time.I really dont want to keep this info to myself and others end up the same as we did,loads of     to everyone and    being sent your way.X


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

So sorry cupcake and Diane about your result


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks girls for kind words  love to you all  

Its not so much the result which is draining but these damn hormones as have been exhausted and nauseaus for about 7 days! My clinic advised as I have done 2 tests it will certainly be a BFN, they advised as have been on Progesterone and also the oestrogen tablets these may have affected me and made me feel so bad, its also possible I could have caught then lost the implantation.

So told to get off the hormones and now waiting for the AF witch to arrive  

Going out on the sherbet this weekend I think!    

May see some of you on my next 2ww?

 

chelle


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry cup cake and diane to hear your news.  


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I went into Boots yesterday to buy a pegnancy test - I'm just praying I wil get a chance to actually use it.  Problem is,I haver four days towiat and I know I could test today if I want to - but I noticed that eve First Response, which claims to be accurate at minus 4 days, is still only 63% accurate, and thats not enough - if I test now I won't believe the result...

Anyway... Boots have an offer on - buy any first response product and get a single first response pregnancy test kit free.  thought that might be useful info for some of you.

Good luck everyone.  I am now officialy going mad...

Kehlan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hugs Diane for you BFN  

Kehlan, thanls for the tip, will look in Boots today x  

One day left for me, how will I get through it - I woke at 5.30am this morning, I just can't seem to sleep.

     for all,

Minkey x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Well mine was a BFN girls  

Anyone want to join me wallowing in self pity


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Locket ,So sorry Hun,Take care and look after yourself x


Sharon x


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

So sorry to  hear  this, hope you are ok


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

So sorry Locket . Hope you find strength from each other

xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Locket I'm so  , be kind to yourself & take it easy. 

Love Caroline xx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi 

So sorry  

Tracie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi locket,

just wanted to send you a huge   

Sorry to hear your news.

love cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,,,

Really sorry to hear your news Locket, cupcake and Diane....  

hang in all those waiting to test.... fingers, knees and everything else that you can cross cross!!!

Thanks for the candle Blue-eyes.... nice to know you thought of us all in your prayers...

Well on to day 9 and no symptoms really apart from a sharp stabbing pain in right side last night, went after i walked around a bit... But you know me " glass half full" girl!!! pos thoughts pos thoughts...

Well wont be on  after tomorrow, for a few days as off to Amsterdam on Thursday with DH and some friends until Sunday then off to Newcastle to visit DH family.  So wont get on till Monday when i can get on m-in-law pc...  So thinking off you all, keep pos. girls and fingers crossed my test date 9th August... 

So sending you lots of hugs, prayers, fairydust and luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nova


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Locket x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Nova - Have a lovely time  

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106736.0


----------

